# تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول الى فيلبى كتابيا



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

[COLOR="Blue"[COLOR="DarkRed"]]تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول الى فيلبى كتابيا

تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى



مقدمة


تنقسم بلاد اليونان إلى مقاطعتين رئيسيتين هما:

إخائية فى الجنوب وأشهر مدنها كورنثوس وأثينا،

ومقاطعة مكدونية فى الشمال وأشهر مدنها فيليبى وتسالونيكى.


ولقد ضم فيلبس المكدونى فيليبى إلى مملكته سنة 356 ق.م ووسعّها وحصنّها ودعاها بإسمه. وفيلبس المكدونى هو أبو الإسكندر الأكبر.



وفيليبى تشمل مناجم ذهب.


وهى طريق رئيسى بين أوروبا وآسيا.


ولموقعها الجغرافى صارت مدينة تجارية هامة


ولقد سقطت تحت يد الرومان سنة 168 ق.م وأصبحت فيما بعد كولونية (أع 16: 12).

أى مستعمرة لها إمتيازات خاصة تحت حكم الرومان.

ولقد أسكن أغسطس قيصر جنوده المنتصرين فيها مكافأة لهم.

وكان سكانها يتمتعون بكل حقوق وامتيازات المواطن الروماني كسكان روما تماماً.

ولا يدفع أهلها ضرائب، مما جعلهم يعتبرونها جزءً من روما (وهذا معنى كولونية).


ولذلك كان أهل فيليبى يفتخرون بهذا الوضع ولسبب رعويتهم الرومانية المتميزة. بل كانوا يلبسون أزياء رومانية، حتى صارت فيليبى صورة مصغرة لروما.


وقبل إيمان فيليبى إنتشر فيها السحر والعرافة والعبادات الوثنية، أى أن الشيطان كان مسيطراً على أهل المدينة.



زارها بولس الرسول سنة 52 م حيث أسس أول كنيسة فى أوروبا بعد أن ظهر له فى رؤيا رجل مكدونى يطلب إليه قائلاً

"أعبر إلينا وأعنا" (أع 9:16).

فآمن على يديه كثيرون منهم ليديا، وكانت ليديا أول من آمنت فى فيليبى.

وفيها سُجِن الرسولان بولس وسيلا حيث أخرجهما الرب فكرزا للسجان وأهل بيته

وكانا بولس وسيلا قد سُجنا بسبب ثورة حدثت حينما أخرج بولس الشياطين من العرافة فغضب أسيادها لانقطاع أرباحهم.

وهم قبضوا على بولس وسيلا ظناً منهم أنهما يهوديان، ثم أدركوا أنهما رومانيان.

وكان ليس من السهل القبض على الرومان إلاّ بحسب القانون الرومانى، لذلك إذ عرفوا أنهما رومانيان أطلقوا سراحهما.:download:[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

تاريخ كتابتها:

يُرجج أنه نحو سنة 63 م قرب نهاية أسر بولس الأول فى روما، حيث كان يتوقع سرعة الإفراج عنه (13:1، 25) +
(2: 24،23).

ورسائل الأسر الأول
هى أفسس وكولوسى وفيليبى وفليمون.




غرض الرسالة:


*لما سمع أهل فيليبى أن بولس مسجون ومريض أرسلوا له أبفرودتس بالعطايا والهدايا. ولكن أبفرودتس مرض أثناء خدمته لبولس فى روما. وإذ مرض أبفرودتس وقارب الموت، سمع بذلك أهل فيليبى وحزنوا، فحزن الرسول على حزنهم وأرسل لهم يطمئنهم على أبفرودتس وأرسله لهم ليطمئنوا.

وأرسل لهم أيضاً يشكرهم على عطاياهم ومحبتهم (25:2 + 4: 18،16،10). وهو يشيد بهم لتبرعاتهم (2كو 11: 9،8 + 8: 4،3).

ولنرى مشاعر الحب العجيبة فى محبة الكل للكل. وبولس لم يقبل مساعدة مالية سوى من أهل فيليبى وذلك لشعوره بمحبتهم الحقيقية ومشاعرهم الطيبة،


أما هو عن نفسه فنعرف أنه قد تعلم أن يكون قنوعاً ومقتنعاً بما عنده حتى لو كان قليلاً. بل أن أهل فيليبى تبرعوا بالكثير لأورشليم (2كو8: 1-5) حيث ترى إشارة بولس الرسول لكرم كنائس مكدونية.



*وردت كلمة الحب فى هذه الرسالة 11 مرة، وهى خالية من التوبيخ أو النقد،

بل نرى فيها عواطف حارة نحو أبناء لهم مكانتهم الخاصة فى قلب الرسول، إذ ذهب إليهم برؤيا،

وكانوا أول كنيسة يؤسسها فى أوروبا.

ونرى فى الرسالة إهتمام الرسول برعيته المحبوبة. ومحبته الخاصة لهم وفرحته بهم إذ كانوا كنيسة قوية.

وبالرغم من أسر الرسول وسجنه فالرسالة تنضح بنغمة الفرح، لقد تعلّم الرسول أن يفرح بالرب كل حين. لقد حبسه العالم فى سجن ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يمنع تعزيات الله عنه، بالرغم من السلاسل والضرب والإهانات وهذا ما حدث مع الرسل (أع 41:5). وهذا هو معنى الإنتصار فى المسيحية.

فالانتصار ليس في الخروج من التجربة أو انتهاء الألم أو الظروف المكدرة بل فى إستمرار الفرح والتعزيات حتى فى وسط التجربة.


مثال:

الثلاثة فتية فى أتون النار.

فالله لم يطفىء النار بل جاء وسطهم وحوّل النار لجنة يسيرون فيها.

وهذه هى طريقة الله.

فهو لا يخرجنا من التجربة بل يعطينا التعزية وسط التجربة

"شماله تحت رأسى ويمينه تعانقنى" (نش 6:2).

بل نرى أنه ولا حتى الموت صار من الأمور المقاومة لنا، فالموت سيقودنا للسماء، فإن كنا نحيا فى السماء من الآن كعربون لما سوف نأخذه بعد ذلك "سيرتنا فى السماوات" (فى20:3).

فإننا بالتأكيد سنشتهى أن نذهب فعلاً إلى السماء (فى23:1).

المسيحية جعلتنا نحيا فى السماويات الآن كعربون (أف6:2).
وجعلت الموت شهوة.

هذه هي الغلبة على الموت، وهذا هو الإنتصار فى المسيحية على الألم، أى الفرح الذى لا ينزعه أحد منا (يو22:16). مهما كانت الظروف مكدرة.

نحن نعيش منتظرين بشوق مجيىء المخلص.

ولقد وردت كلمة الفرح فى هذه الرسالة 16 مرة،

لذلك فهى رسالة حب وفرح.

حب من راعٍ أمين لرعيته، وحب من الرعية لراعيها، وحب بين أفراد الرعية بعضهم لبعض، ودعوة للحب الحقيقى بينهم ونبذ الذات، ليستمر هذا الحب ويستمر هذا الفرح وسط الضيقات، وتستمر التعزيات الإلهية وسط طريق الألم.

عموماً فلا فرح بدون محبة ولا محبة بدون فرح.

فالفرح ناشىء عن المحبة، وثمار الروح "محبة، فرح، سلام..." (غل22:5)

وهذه هى الحالة الفردوسية الأولى فى جنة عدن
(عدن تعنى فرح)

إذ كان آدم يحب الله ويحب حواء قبل الخطية. والله بعد فدائه لنا تركنا في العالم المملوء بالألم ولكنه قادر أن يملأ قلوب أولاده بالفرح والسلام والتعزية (يو 22:16).



*يبدو أن البعض من المتهودين والمتفلسفين (غالباً من الغنوسيين) كرزوا بالمسيح أثناء سجن الرسول بغرض سيىء، ألاّ وهو إغاظة بولس الرسول، ولكى يتعرض لضيقات أكثر،

فجاءت نغمة الرسالة، وحدانية الروح والفرح.

والرسول انتهز الفرصة ليعطيهم بعض التعاليم ضد ما سمعوه من أفكار فلسفية ومن متهودين من الذين كرزوا لإغاظته.


*الله قادر أن يخرج من الجافى حلاوة. فنجد أن الرسول استغل فرصة سجنه وبشر كثيرين من الجنود، بل ومن بيت قيصر.

وهنا نجد الرسول يُطمئن أهل فيليبى على إستمرار خدمته وسط آلامه وسجنه، وأن كلمة الله لا تُقيد.


*كان للنساء عملهن وخدمتهن فى الكنيسة، ويبدو أن إختلافاً فى الفكر دب بينهن (2:4).

لذلك أكثر الرسول من كلمة "جميعكم" مع التشديد على الوحدانية وحثهم على نكران الذات والتواضع، وطلب الصلح بين سيدتين خادمتين هما أفودية وسنتيخى، ويبدو أنهما كانا لهما مركزاً هاماً فى كنيسة فيليبى. ولكن يبدو أنه لم يكن فى كنيسة فيليبى خلافات تُذكر سوى خلاف هاتين السيدتين.


*نلاحظ أن حالة أهل فيليبى كانت جيدة، فلم يكن هناك داعٍ لأن يوبخهم على شىء، ولا نرى فيها تعليماً مرتباً كما فى رسالة رومية مثلاً، لذلك فهى تتضمن ما يختص باختبارات القديسين وهم فى حالة مرضية لله.


*الرسول هنا كان يرسل لأصدقاء فحدثهم عن أخباره وأخبار نجاح خدمته.


*كان عدد اليهود الذين أقاموا فى فيليبى قليلاً جداً، ولم يكن هناك مجمع لليهود. بل كان النسوة يجتمعن على شاطىء النهر للعبادة.

لذلك كان تعصب اليهود فى فيليبى لا يُذكر. وكان هناك مذبح لإله وثنى على جبل قرب المدينة.

ويبدو أن اجتماع اليهود عند هذا النهر كان ينضم إليه بعض الوثنيين،

فليديا الوثنية كانت حاضرة لخطاب بولس فى هذا الاجتماع وآمنت. وربما تكون ليديا قد تهودت، قبل أن تؤمن بالمسيح على يدى بولس.


*عَيَّرَ الوثنيون المؤمنين فى فيليبى بأنهم عبدوا إنساناً حُكِمَ عليه بالموت صلباً،

وهذه الميتة هى أحقر ميتة عند الرومان واليونان، لذلك فالرسول يوضح لهم فضل معرفة المسيح المصلوب.

وربما بدأ الوثنيون يتهمون المسيحيين بإنشاء دين محرم جديد، فيقول لهم الرسول "وُهِبَ لكم أن تتألموا" (فى 29:1).


*كتب لهم الرسول يذكرهم بأنهم إن كانوا يفتخرون برعويتهم الرومانية، فعليهم بالأولى أن يفتخروا برعويتهم السماوية.


*حمل أبفرودتس هذه الرسالة لأهل فيليبى لكى يطمئنوا على صحته.


*ينظر الرسول على كنيسة فيليبى وهم بدونه كمعلم ومصلح لأخطائهم ومشجع لهم ليعلمهم أن يلقوا برجائهم على الرب وحده.
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاصحاح الاول



آيات 2،1: “ بولس وتيموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح إلى جميع القديسين في المسيح يسوع الذين في فيلبي مع أساقفة وشمامسة. نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح “.


بولس: بعد إيمان بولس اختار اسمه اليونانى (أما شاول فهو اسمه العبرى).

وبولس يعنى الصغير، وربما يكون هذا لتواضعه أنه اختار اسم الصغير (أف8:3)، أو إعلاناً عن حياته الجديدة فى المسيح يسوع فلقد إستخدم إسماً جديداً، وربما لأنه صار رسولاً للأمم فقد استخدم الإسم اليونانى.

والرسول هنا لم يصّرح بلقبه الرسمى كرسول للمسيح كما فعل فى معظم رسائله،

فأهل فيليبى أصدقاء له لا يَشُكَّون فيه ولا فى رسوليته وهكذا فعل فى رسالته لأهل تسالونيكى.


وتيموثاوس: هو مساعد بولس فى كرازته لأهل فيليبى، وتيموثاوس معروف عندهم،

ولكن كاتب الرسالة هو بولس فقط، فهو يستخدم ضمير المفرد المتكلم بعد ذلك، أما تيموثاوس فهو يرسل سلامه فقط.

ومن تواضع بولس أن يذكر اسم إبنه معهُ على قدم المساواة.

عبدا: فالمسيح اشتراهما بدمه، والمسيح حين يشترى أحداً فإنه يحرره ويطلقه حراً، بل يعتبره ابناً، ولذلك اختار حتى أقرباء المسيح بالجسد (يعقوب ويهوذا) لقب عبد للمسيح (يع1:1) + (يه1)، ولم يقولا إخوة يسوع بالجسد فهم يعلمون أن العبودية للمسيح تحرر، أمّا العبودية للشيطان ففيها مذلة وهوان. العبودية لله تحرر والدليل أن الله يترك الملايين تنكره وتهين إسمه. بينما العبودية لأي شهوة تذل.

جميع القديسين فى المسيح: قديس أى أفرز نفسه عن كل ما للعالم وصار للرب يسوع عبداً مستعداً دائماً لطاعة أوامر سيده، خصص تفكيره وكل طاقاته له. ونحن إذ نشعر بمحبة المسيح نستعبد أنفسنا له، لمحبته. فى المسيح: تعبير خاص ببولس الرسول يشير للاتحاد بالمسيح والثبات فيه (بالإيمان والمعمودية...). ونلاحظ أنه لا قداسة إلا في المسيح يسوع.

أساقفة: كان لقب أسقف يطلق على القسوس (وقيل عن الرسل قسوس (1بط 1:5) وهذه مترجمة شيوخ). ولقب قسوس يُطلق على الأساقفة (أع17:20، 28). شمامسة: مع القسوس يساعدون الأسقف.

نعمة وسلام:

نعمة: "خاريس" وهى التحية اليونانية بمعنى: أرجو أن تحصل على نعمة غنية تناسب حاجتك، فالنعمة هى عطية حسنة مجانية. وسلام: هى التحية عند اليهود. والمعنى أن يحل السلام على السامع كعطية إلهية.



والنعمة فى المسيحية هى إشارة لكل البركات التى حَلَّتْ علينا بسبب تجسد المسيح وفدائه. وأعظم البركات التى حصلنا عليها هو الروح القدس، ومن ثماره السلام. وبولس تعوّد على استعمال هذه التحية ليشير أن المسيح للجميع (يهوداً ويونانيين أى أمم). وفى المسيح وحده ننال النعمة من الآب كهبة مجانية لخلاصنا والتى بها نقتنى السلام كدليل للعمل الخلاصى فينا أى المصالحة.


من الله أبينا والرب يسوع: الآب والإبن فى مساواة جوهرية يمنحان النعمة والسلام. والآب هو العامل الأول لخلاصنا بمحبته، والابن الكلمة عامل فى خلاصنا بتجسده. والله هو أبينا (يو 12:1) ونصلي له قائلين أبانا.


آية 3: “أشكر إلهي عند كل ذكري إياكم”.
إلهى: الرسول يبدأ كل رسائله بتقديم الشكر لله (وهذا منهج الكنيسة التى تبدأ كل صلواتها بصلاة الشكر). وهنا يشكر الله على ثبات إيمان ومحبة أهل فيليبى لله، وهذه المحبة قد ظهرت فى عطاياهم وشعورهم بإحتياجات الآخرين، وهو يشكر الله على نجاح خدمته فى فيليبى وهذه هى ثمارها.

وقوله إلهى هو شعور حلو، فبولس يشعر بعلاقة خاصة مع الله. هو يحسب أن الله إلهه هو، كما قال "الذى أحبنى وأسلم ذاته لأجلى" (غل 20:2). وهذا كقول عروس النشيد "أنا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى". ومن أعطى نفسه لله يشعر وكأن الله أيضاً صار لهُ. ولاحظ قول بطرس (أع 6:3) " ولكن الذى لى فإياه أعطيك بإسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى قم وامشى".

آيات 4-6: “دائما في كل أدعيتي مقدمًا الطلبة لأجل جميعكم بفرح. لسبب مشاركتكم في الإنجيل من أول يوم إلى الآن. واثقًا بهذا عينه أن الذي ابتدأ فيكم عملاً صالحًا يكمل إلى يوم يسوع المسيح”.


في كل أدعيتي: بولس يصلي كل حين فهو الذي قال صلوا بلا انقطاع وهذا يعطى للنفس سلاماً وفرحاً. فإشراك الله في مشاكلي أفضل من تفكيري منفرداً في حلها. فتفكيري منفرداً يصيبني باليأس. أما تفكيري بروح الصلاة وإشراك الله مثلاً أقول: يارب حل مشكلتي، أنا واثق أنك في محبتك لن تتركنى، اللهم التفت إلى معونتي. وبهذا فقط نمتلئ من الرجاء وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل وتنسكب التعزيات الإلهية خلال الصلاة أي صلتك بالله.



بفرح: هى رسالة الفرح، وهو فرِح وراضٍ عن حالتهم الإيمانية. هو فرح بالرغم من آلامه وسجنه، فالفرح الروحى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه.

مشاركتكم فى الإنجيل: أى مساهمتهم فى احتياجات الكرازة بالإنجيل سواء بالمال أو بالشهادة للإنجيل فى حياتهم أو بكرازتهم بلا خوف. هى شركة متبادلة فى عمل واحد لهدف واحد وهو تقدم الإنجيل.

فكلمة شريك هنا باليونانية هى العصا التى تربط رقبتى ثورين يجران نورج.

فأهل فيليبى ارتبطوا بالإنجيل وارتبطوا ببولس الذي بشرهم بالإنجيل وشاركوه قيوده إذ أرسلوا إليه من يخدمه، وشاركوه فى المحاماة عن الإنجيل، وشاركوه فى نفقات المعيشة.


من أول يوم إلى الآن: من يوم اهتدوا للمسيحية حتى وقت كتابة هذه الرسالة، أى حوالى عشر سنوات. ابتدأ فيكم عملاً صالحًا:

بالإيمان والمعمودية أصبحوا خليقة جديدة، والله سيكمل معهم هذا العمل بإحتمالهم للألام ليشتركوا مع المسيح فى صليبه ويتكملوا فيليقوا بحياة القيامة. والله ليس عنده تغيير أو ظل دوران، فإذا إبتدأ عملاً فهو سيكمله، والله إذاً سيكمل معهم طريق القداسة والأعمال الصالحة. ويوم خلق الله آدم فهو عمل عملاً صالحاً، فهو قد خلق آدم ليحيا فى مجد، ولما فقد آدم المجد تجسد المسيح ليكمل العمل الذى بدأه.


وأن إلهنا إله جبار لن يترك أولاده بسهولة في يد إبليس، ولكن إن تركه أولاده بحريتهم مثل ديماس (2 تي1:4)، و تركوه بالرغم من محاولات الله إرجاعهم، حينئذ يهلكون وهذا يتضح من (في19،18:3).


يوم يسوع المسيح: يوم المجىء الثانى للمسيح الذى سيأتى فيه للدينونة. ولاحظ أنه يقول "يسوع المسيح" إذا أراد الإشارة إلى أنه ابن الإنسان الذى تجسد ومات وقام وسيأتى فى مجده. ويقول "المسيح يسوع" (1:1)، إذا أراد الإشارة له كالأقنوم الثانى. أدعيتى: بالصلاة نستمد من الله نعمته الفعّالة، ولاحظ أن خادم بلا صلاة يدعو فيها الله، لن يحقق شيئًا فى خدمته.


تأمل : ابتدأ.. يكمل: الله لا يبدأ عملاً بدون قصد، بل هو إن بدأ العمل لابد وسيكمله. والله دعانا، لذلك فهو سيكمل معنا. لو نظرنا لقوة العدو نيأس، ولكن إن نظرنا لعمل الرب نتشجع ونتعزى ونسير فوق المياه الهائجة (مت22:14-33). فبطرس حين نظر للمسيح سار فوق الماء الهائج، ولما نظر للريح الشديدة غرق.
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

آيات 8،7: “ كما يحق لي أن افتكر هذا من جهة جميعكم لأني حافظكم في قلبي في وثقي وفي المحاماة عن الانجيل وتثبيته أنتم الذين جميعكم شركائي في النعمة.

فإن الله شاهد لي كيف اشتاق إلى جميعكم في أحشاء يسوع المسيح”.

كما يحق لى أن أفتكر: يحق لى أن أفرح بكم، وأثق أن الله سيكمل معكم، هذا تعبير عن محبته لهم وثقته فيهم، وثقته فى عمل الله معهم. حافظكم فى قلبى هو يحملهم فى قلبه، أى يذكرهم ويفكر فيهم ويصلى لأجلهم، ويفرح بأخبارهم المطمئنة، وينشغل وينزعج إذا سمع عن هراطقة يزعجونهم، ولم تشغله آلامه وقيوده واهتمامه بالكرازة فى بيت قيصر عن أن يذكرهم ويصلى لأجلهم ويهتم بهم، هو أحب أهل فيليبى كنفسه. وفى المحاماة عن الإنجيل وتثبيته: الله يحفظ إنجيله، وبولس يحامى عنه (وهكذا نحن) بأن يعلن الإيمان الصحيح ويرد على كل الهراطقة ليثبّت التعاليم والإيمان الصحيح : وتثبيته. وكل هذا لم يشغله عنهم.


شركائى فى النعمة: المسيح مات وقام لأجلنا جميعاً، ونحن شركاء فى كل ما تم الحصول عليه، وشركاء فى حلول الروح القدس علينا جميعاً.

حقاً ليس لأهل فيليبى نفس مواهب بولس، لكن الكل شريك فى نعمة الخلاص بفداء المسيح وفى حلول الروح القدس عليه. لكن لكل واحد مواهبه بحسب العمل المطلوب منه.


فى أحشاء يسوع: الأحشاء هى القلب والكبد. وقد عرفها القدماء أنها مركز العواطف والإحساس، وقوله أحشاء يسوع، أى أنه يحمل لهم محبة المسيح واشتياقه لخلاصهم، ولأن المسيح يحيا فى بولس صارت أعضاء وعواطف وفكر بولس هي أعضاء وعواطف وفكر يستعملهم المسيح فصارت أعضاء بولس آلات بر (رو6: 13)، وصارت محبة بولس لهم هى نفسها محبة المسيح لهم، ألم يقل الرسول إن له "فكر المسيح" (1كو16:2).

وهكذا هنا نرى أن الرسول له نفس اشتياقات المسيح ومحبته نحو أهل فيليبى، و قوله في أحشاء يسوع أي أنها ليست عواطف بشرية.


وهذه المحبة التي يضعها المسيح في قلوبنا بالروح القدس (رو5:5) + (غلا 5: 22) هى غير العواطف الطبيعية البشرية.

فالعواطف البشرية لها عيوب:

1. يمكن أن نحب إنسان أكثر من إنسان آخر.
2. هذه المحبة البشرية قد تتحول إلى كراهية وكم من القضايا في المحاكم بين أخوة وأقارب.
3. بل يمكن أن تكون العواطف البشرية سبباً في التصادم مع الله لو سمح الله بأى تجربة لمن نحبه.
4. أما المحبة التي يضعها الله في القلب فهي محبة لله أولاً وهذه المحبة تكون أكثر من محبتنا لأي إنسان ومحبة لكل إنسان حتى أعدائنا وهذه المحبة تسبب فرحاً يملأ القلب.


آيات 9-11: " وهذا أصليه أن تزداد محبتكم أيضًا أكثر فأكثر في المعرفة وفي كل فهم. حتى تميزوا الأمور المتخالفة لكي تكونوا مخلصين وبلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح. مملوئين من ثمر البر الذي بيسوع المسيح لمجد الله وحمده”.
حينما اختبر بولس هذه المحبة التي يعطيها الله طلب أن يملأ الله شعب فيلبى من هذه المحبة.

أن تزداد محبتكم.. فى المعرفة: بولس الذي اختبر المحبة التي يضعها المسيح في قلبه يصلي لكل أهل فيلبي أن يمتلئوا من هذه المحبة. محبة بولس لهم ترجمها إلى صلوات من أجل أن تزداد محبتهم وتنمو، فيكون لهم خلاص لنفوسهم. فالمحبة هى تمام الناموس وتمام الإنجيل، وهى لله أولاً ولكل إنسان حتى الأعداء، هى علامة حلول روح الله القدوس فينا (غل 22:5) + (رو5:5) وبدون محبة لا خلاص إذ اننا سنكون فاقدين لصورة الله. وهناك ارتباط جوهرى بين المحبة والمعرفة. فكلما زادت المحبة زادت المعرفة (أف16:319). وهذه مثل رجل غنى له قصر عظيم، فأنت لن تدرك عظمة هذا القصر، ولا أفكار وخطط هذا الرجل العظيم ما لم تدخل إلى قصره، وهذا لن يحدث إلاّ لو دخلت فى علاقة محبة مع هذا الرجل، حينئذ يدعوك إلى قصره فتعرف عنه أشياء عجيبة، هكذا إذا دخلنا فى علاقة حب مع الله سيعطينا أن نعرف أمجاده بل أعماقه (1كو 9:2-12). وأيضاً كلما زادت معرفتنا بالله تزداد محبتنا له. وهذا يأتى بمعرفة كلمة الله فى الإنجيل، وبالصلاة يكشف لنا الروح القدس عن من هو المسيح (يو14:16). وكلما اكتشفنا من هو المسيح نزداد حباً له.. وهكذا كلما ازداد الحب إزدادت المعرفة، وهكذا إذ دخل إبراهيم فى حالة حب مع الله قال الله: كيف أخفى عن عبدى إبراهيم ما أنا فاعله.

وكلما ازدادت المعرفة ازداد الحب. لماذا؟

الإجابة: لحلاوة شخص الله فكلما نكتشف شخص الله وحلاوته نحبه بالأكثر وهذه حلقة لا تنتهى بل هذه هى الحياة الأبدية (يو 17: 3).

إذاً كلما إزداد الحب إزدادت المعرفة وكلما إزدادت المعرفة إزداد الفرح، وكلما إزدادت المعرفة وإزداد الحب إزداد الإيمان والثقة فى الله. فإذ عرفنا قوته وقدراته، وأنه لمحبته يوجه كل هذه القدرات لنا نزداد إيماناً به.

وهذه هى أول طريقة لزيادة الإيمان. والطريقة الثانية أشار إليها القديس بولس الرسول فى (كو 7:2). "موطدين فى الإيمان.. متفاضلين فيه بالشكر” فمن يحيا شاكراً الله فى ضيقاته يرى يد الله ويعرفه فيزداد إيمانه.


وفى كل فهم: المعرفة هى المعرفة المجردة. والفهم هو فى تطبيق ما عرفناه فيصبح الإنجيل إنجيل معاش. فالفداء معرفة ولكن الفهم كيف أعيش هذا الكلام كيف أنفذ وصايا من أحبنى وأقبل صليبه وبهذا تزداد معرفة المسيح وبالتالى يزداد الحب له، وتبعاً لذلك يزداد الإيمان به، فلا نهتز ولا ننهار أمام التجارب مهما كانت شديدة وعاتية، وهذا معنى مثل البيت المبنى على الصخر الذى لا ينهار من العواصف والرياح والأنهار (مت 24:7-27).

والمقصود أن من ينفذ التعاليم ولا تظل تعاليم المسيح مجرد تعاليم نظرية (معرفة) بالنسبة له بل تتحول إلى حياة، سيعرف المسيح وتزداد المحبة وبالتالى الإيمان، فلا يشك وقت التجربة.
حتى تميزوا الأمور المتخالفة: من يمتلىء معرفة ومحبة سيميز الأمور المتخالفة وفى ترجمة أخرى " لكى تستحسنوا ما هو أفضل " فالمسيحية ليست ديانة الحرام والحلال بل اختيار الأحسن من الحسن. هى إنسان قد تذوق، ومن تذوق سيكون له القدرة على التمييز ليس بين ما هو باطل وما هو خير، بل ما هو الأحسن فى الأمور المعروضة علينا.

عموماً زيادة المحبة تعطى إستنارة فيكون للإنسان تمييز الأمور المختلفة. وهذا يحدث لمن له النظرة البسيطة "فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيراً" (مت22:6). والعين البسيطة هى التى تبحث فقط عن مجد الله، تطلب فقط أن تعرف الله وتعرف كل شىء عنه، فتعرفه، فتحبه، فتعطيه المجد. فيحل المسيح نور العالم في هذا الإنسان فيصبح نيراً.


مُخِلصِينْ: معناها فى اليونانية مُخْتَبَرين فى نور الشمس الكامل وَوُجِدْتُمْ أنقياء بلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح: أى حتى يأتى المسيح للدينونة. بلا عثرة: لا تعثروا أحداً ثمر البر الذى بيسوع المسيح: بر القديسين لا يحصلوا عليه بالناموس ولا بالطبيعة ولكن بالثبات فى المسيح والاتحاد به، لنصير كغصن فى كرمة، والغصن لا يأتى بثمر إن لم يثبت فى الكرمة (يو4:15).

والثبات فى المسيح يأتى بالإيمان والمعمودية وحياة التوبة والجهاد وذلك للامتلاء بالروح القدس الذى يثبتنا فى المسيح فنثمر (2كو21:1). ونلاحظ أن البر هو المسيح، ولا بر سوى بحياة المسيح فينا (غل20:2) + (فى21:1) + (رو10:5).

ولماذا لا يحيا المسيح فينا؟ ببساطة لأننا لم نقبل الصلب مع المسيح. "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ".


لمجد الله وحمده: الحياة فى المسيح لها ثمرها الذى سيظهر فى حياتنا وهذا سيؤدى إلى مجد الله حين يرى الناس أعمالنا الصالحة فيمجدوا أبانا الذى فى السموات (مت 16:5).

آيات 12-14: “ ثم أريد أن تعلموا أيها الاخوة أن أموري قد آلت أكثر إلى تقدم الإنجيل. حتى أن وثقي صارت ظاهرة في المسيح في كل دار الولاية وفي باقي الأماكن أجمع. وأكثر الاخوة وهم واثقون في الرب بوثقي يجترئون أكثر على التكلم بالكلمة بلا خوف”.


تقدم الإنجيل: هى كلمة يونانية تعنى مجموعة متقدمة للجيش تقوم بتقطيع خشب الأشجار فى الغابات لتسهيل مرور الجيش، فبولس بخدمته يمهد الطريق لإنتشار كلمة الله.

أمورى: أحوالى فى فترة سجنى، وهى حوالى سنتين، وما قبلها من غرق السفينة والمشاكل التى صادفها فى رحلته، والآن يده مربوطة بيد حارس. آلت: كان الظن أن السجن سيكون عائقاً عن الكرازة ولكن حدث العكس. فالله قادر أن يُخرج من الجافى حلاوة.

ولاحظ أن الخدمة هى خدمة الله، وبولس وبطرس وغيرهم أدوات فى يد الله. بل أن الاستشهاد كان سبباً فى نمو الكنيسة الأولى وثقى صارت ظاهرة: ظهرت براءتى من أى جريمة منسوبة إلىَّ، وعلموا أن وثقه سببها محبته للمسيح الذى كان يبشر به وليس لذنب جناه، صاروا لا يرونه سجيناً عادياً، ولم يخطئوا فهم قيوده أى مجرماً يستحق القيود.

دار الولاية: الكلمة تعنى ثكنة العسكر، أو جنود الحرس الإمبراطورى أو البلاط الإمبراطورى، ومكانهم فى مبنى ملحق بالقصر.

وهنا يطمئن الرسول أهل فيليبى أن السلاسل لم تمنع الكرازة، بل هو نشر الكرازة عن طريق الجنود المربوطين معه بالسلاسل، إذ شرح لهم سبب سلاسله وهو محبته للمسيح، وبشرهم بالمسيح، أو هم سمعوا كلام بولس مع من يزورونه من أصدقائه فعرفوا المسيح، بل نشروا هذه الدعوة ليس فى دار الولاية فقط بل فى خارجها = فى باقى الأماكن أجمع. بل أن أكثر الإخوة إذ رأوا شجاعة بولس تشجعوا وازدادت ثقتهم فى الرب وكرزوا بلا خوف، واحتملوا الآلام فى سبيل هذا.

والمسيحية انتشرت فى رومية عموماً عن طريق مؤمنين عرفوا المسيح ثم جالوا يكرزون بالكلمة.

الرسول هنا يرد على تساؤل وشَك قد يصيب أهل فيليبى أو غيرهم، وهو كيف أن هذا الرسول العظيم يسمح الله بسجنه مع أن تعاليمه صحيحة؟! والرد أن الله قادر أن يحوّل كل الأمور لتعمل معاً للخير.

فلا ننظر إلى المشاكل على أنها معوقات، بل إذا سمح بها الرب فهى ستعود بالخير. فالرسول بولس أخطأ فى ذهابه إلى أورشليم بعد إنذارات الروح القدس له أنه سَيُقَيَّدْ. ولكنه من فرط غيرته ومحبته أصر على الذهاب فسُجِنَ. غير أنه لم يضيع وقته فى الندم على ما فات بل امتد بنظره إلى قدام وبدأ يكرز وهو فى السجن ولم يندم على الأربع سنين التى ضاعت فى الأسر (سنتين فى فلسطين وسنتين فى حبس دار الولاية فى رومية). ولكن الله يحوّل الأمور للخير. فما كان ممكناً لبولس أن يصل إلى قصر قيصر سوى بهذه الوسيلة أى سجنه.


واثقون فى الرب بوثقى: لقد رأوا أن وثقى لم تكن عائقاً يمنعنى من الفرح أو الكرازة فتشجعوا فبالأولى يكرزون وهم أحراربلا قيود. علينا ألا نخاف إذا هبت رياح معاكسة، ولا أن نحكم بحسب الظاهر أن العمل سيتوقف، ومجد الله لن يظهر.


آيات 15-17: "اما قوم فعن حسد وخصام يكرزون بالمسيح واما قوم فعن مسرة. فهؤلاء عن تحزب ينادون بالمسيح لا عن اخلاص ظانين انهم يضيفون الى وثقي ضيقا. واولئك عن محبة عالمين اني موضوع لحماية الانجيل".


عن حسد وخصام = كان هؤلاء من المتهودين (يهود آمنوا بالمسيح لكنهم يرون أن الأممى عليه أن يلتزم بالناموس أولاً قبل أن يصبح مسيحياً).

وهؤلاء المتهودين غاظهم إهمال بولس للطقوس الناموسية، ولم يهدأ بولس فى الهجوم عليهم وعلى معتقداتهم، وظل يعمل على تصحيح تعاليمهم. والآن فبولس مسجون،

وكان أن قام هؤلاء عن غيرة ومنافسة تحركهم دوافع غير نقية، ويُظهرون غيرة شديدة فى كرازتهم لعلهم يبلغون صيتاً حسناً وسمعة طيبة أفضل من بولس.

هؤلاء يعملون لمنفعتهم الخاصة وتمجيد ذواتهم لا لأجل مجد المسيح. وهم يظنوا أن نجاحهم فى الكرازة سيضعف مكانة بولس ويضيف إلى ضيقاته ضيقاً فى سجنه وفي توقفه عن الكرازة التى يعانى منها فعلاً.لذلك فهم لا أجر لهم.

تحزب = جاءت فى اليونانية أنهم يعملون لمنفعتهم الخاصة، وتشير للتنافس.

عن مسرة = هؤلاء كانوا يكرزون برضا وسرور لمجد المسيح وحتى يجعلوا بولس مسروراً. عن محبة = لله ولبولس. عالمين إنى موضوع لحماية الإنجيل = موضوع أى مُعيّن لهذه الخدمة، هم علموا أن الله عيننى لهذا، أى أن أدافع كجندى وأحامى عن الإنجيل من اليهود والمتهودين والوثنيين والشيطان، وذلك بأن أعلن الحق أمام هجوم الهراطقة على الإيمان الصحيح.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

آيات 18-20: "فماذا غير انه على كل وجه سواء كان بعلة ام بحق ينادى بالمسيح و بهذا انا افرح بل سافرح ايضا. لاني اعلم ان هذا يؤول لي الى خلاص بطلبتكم و مؤازرة روح يسوع المسيح. حسب انتظاري و رجائي اني لا اخزى في شيء بل بكل مجاهرة كما في كل حين كذلك الان يتعظم المسيح في جسدي سواء كان بحياة ام بموت".

سواء كان بعلة أم بحق = سواء كانت دوافعهم للكرازة عن تحزب ورغبة فى تمجيد ذواتهم، أم بإخلاص ورغبة فى مجد المسيح.


بهذا أنا أفرح = هم ظنوا أننى سأتضايق من كرازتهم وشهرتهم، إلا أنهم مخطئين، فأنا أفرح بأن الكرازة تنتشر. بل هو يفرح لوجوده فى السجن الذى حرك كثيرين للكرازة مهما كانت دوافعهم. بولس فرح بانتشار اسم المسيح وهو واثق أن الله استخدم القليل الذى لدى هؤلاء ليبدأ معهم، ثم إذا كان الله قد بدأ فهو سيكمل وسيصحح لهم معلوماتهم ويكمل إيمانهم، لذلك لا يجب أن ننزعج لوجود طوائف كثيرة بل نسعى أن نكمل نقائصهم.



يؤول لخلاص = الخلاص له عمل هنا على الأرض وحياة أبدية فى السماء.



1. من يسمع هؤلاء المغرضين لن يعرف دوافعهم، ومن يؤمن بكرازتهم يخلص.

2. كل ألم فى حياة بولس لأجل المسيح سيؤول ذلك إلى رصيد له فى السماء (لو13:21).

3. كلما ازدادت ضيقات بولس من هؤلاء المضايقين يرتمى بالأكثر فى أحضان المسيح فتزداد تعزياته.

4. عمل بولس هو انتشار الإنجيل، والله أبقى حياته إلى هذه اللحظة لهذا السبب، فكلما انتشر الإنجيل فهو يفرح لأن هدف وجوده قد تحقق. لو تحقق هدف وجوده يخلص فى الحياة الأبدية.

بهذا أفرح = بولس يفرح:

1. بسجنه.

2. بكرازة من يكرز بمحبة.

3. بكرازة من يكرز عن تحزب ويتسبب فى زيادة آلامه. وهذا الفرح وهذا الخلاص يكون لى بطلبتكم= صلواتكم عنى + مؤازرة روح يسوع. والروح القدس من ثماره الفرح. وهو يحل علينا باستحقاقات عمل يسوع المسيح.

ونلاحظ أن الخلاص لكل واحد يكون ب:

أ‌.الإيمان بالكرازة.
ب‌.صلوات الشخص نفسه.
ت‌.عمل الروح القدس فيه.

حسب انتظارى = كلمة انتظار تعنى الانتظار باشتياق كبير لدرجة محاولة الوقوف على أطراف الأصابع ورفع الرأس، مثلما قال الرب يسوع (لو18:21).

فبولس يسهر ويجاهد ويطلب شيئاً واحداً ولا يطلب سواه، وهو انتظار مشفوع بالرجاء فى ذلك الشىء.

وما هو هذا الشىء الذى ينتظره بلا يأس بل بكل رجاء؟ أن يتعظم المسيح فى جسده وأن يظل يكرز بالمسيح، فهو ليس مثل المتحزبين يطلب مجد نفسه بل مجد المسيح.

يتعظم المسيح = المسيح لن يُزيد من عظمته أحد، لكن المعنى أن تظهر عظمة المسيح فى جسد بولس، كيف ؟

بحياة أم بموت = هو يشتهى أن يتمجد اسم المسيح به سواء بحياته أو حتى باستشهاده. ومازال بولس بعد موته وحتى الآن يُكرز برسائله لمدة 2000سنة، وفى كل مكان.

هو اشتهى أن يظل يكرز كل حياته باسم المسيح وأن يشهد له باستشهاده، فالشهادة بالإستشهاد تظهر مجد المسيح، الذى يموت الشهيد ولا ينكر اسمه.

والله أعطى لبولس أن يشهد له فى حياته وبعد استشهاده والاستشهاد كرازة، فحينما يرى غير المؤمن، أن المؤمنين تكون حياتهم رخيصة عندهم من أجل المسيح الذى آمنوا به وأحبوه سيتساءلون عمن هو المسيح هذا وربما آمنوا به. راجع (نش 8:5 + 9:5 + 10:5-16 + 1:6).

بطلبتكم = لاحظ هنا طلبة بولس عنهم وطلباتهم عنه، وهذه هى الشفاعة.

وماذا يمنع أن تكون الشفاعة بين الكنيسة المجاهدة والكنيسة المنتصرة؟!

آية 21: "لان لي الحياة هي المسيح و الموت هو ربح".
لى الحياة هى المسيح = هذه مثل " المسيح يحيا فىّ” (غل20:2). ومن يحيا فيه المسيح يستخدم المسيح أعضاءه كالآت بر وهذه لا تحصل إلا بصلب الذات “مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فىّ”، فكلما جاهد الإنسان فى إماتة ذاته وعاش لمن مات لأجله، ولم يعش متمتعاً بملذات العالم، يمتلىء بالأكثر من حياة المسيح ويتحقق له المزيد من الشركة مع الرب. وهذا معنى قول السيد “من وَجَدَ حياته يضيعها.

ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها” (مت39:20). ولكن كثيرون بالنسبة لهم الحياة هى فى الملذات الحسية والشهوات والمال... ومثل هؤلاء يرتعبون من الموت الذى يعتبرونه كمال الحزن، إذ أنه يفصلهم عن الملذات التى يفهمونها، ولا يرون فى الموت سوى مظهره الخارجى مثل النتانة والقبور.
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

والموت هو ربح = الموت هو كمال إماتة الذات. وبالتالى فالمزيد من الشركة مع المسيح يتحقق بموت الجسد. ولذلك صرخ بولس قائلاً “ويحى أنا الإنسان الشقى من ينقذنى من جسد هذا الموت” (رو 24:7).

ولذلك فهو يعتبر الموت هنا ربحاً. لأن فى الأبدية تتحقق الراحة والفرح والمجد وشركة القديسين وكمال الشركة مع المسيح. ولكن يستحيل أن يشتهى الموت بفرح إلاّ من تذوق العربون، عربون الفرح والشركة مع المسيح هنا على الأرض.


ولاحظ أن الرسول يعلن وجهة نظره فى الموت، فهو من المحتمل أن يتعرض للموت بعد سجنه هذا ومحاكمته. وهذه الآية أوردها الرسول بعد الآية السابقة ليشرح أنه يريد أن يتمجد الله فيه سواء بحياته أم مماته، والمسيح يتمجد فىَّ لو كان هو حياتى، أحيا به وأشهد له فى حياتى حتى آخر لحظة، والموت هو ربح فهو راحة وفرح. وإذا كان موتى باستشهاد على اسم المسيح فهو أيضاً فيه تمجيد لاسم المسيح،

فماذا أختار لو خيرونى... الحياة أم الموت؟!

آية 22: "و لكن ان كانت الحياة في الجسد هي لي ثمر عملي فماذا اختار لست ادري".

هى لى ثمر عملى = تعبير يونانى معناه أن الأمر يستحق الاعتبار.

لاحظ أنه فى آية 20 كان كل ما يطلبه الرسول أن يتعظم المسيح فى جسده فهو يريد أن يقول إنه إن كانت الحياة المُعلنة فىَّ الآن بينما أعيش فى الجسد كعربون للحياة بالمسيح فى الأبدية، هى لى ثمر جهادى وبذل ذاتى..

أى هى خدمة لأولاد الله حتى يعرفوا الله، ويتمجد الله فيهم. وحياتى هى أعمال صالحة أمجد بها الله، وثمر متكاثر لحساب المسيح. فماذا أختار، الحياة التى يتمجد بها الله من هذا الثمر المتكاثر أم الموت والإستشهاد الذى يمجد الله؟

إن جهاد الرسول وأتعابه وصبره وكرازته باسم المسيح وانتشار ملكوت المسيح بواسطته هو ثمرة حياته (أو حياة المسيح فيه).

إذاً كلما عاش كلما كان له ثمار، وكانت حياته وعمله يمجدان اسم المسيح. والموت هو ربح أكبر له فبه يستريح من أتعابه ويبدأ طريق الفرح والراحة والمجد...

إذاً أيهما يختار؟!

الحياة هى له تمتع بالمسيح وخدمة المسيح الذى يحبه، والموت هو الوصول للمسيح وأمجاده.

آيات 23-26: "فاني محصور من الاثنين لي اشتهاء ان انطلق و اكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا. و لكن ان ابقى في الجسد الزم من اجلكم. فاذ انا واثق بهذا اعلم اني امكث و ابقى مع جميعكم لاجل تقدمكم و فرحكم في الايمان.
لكي يزداد افتخاركم في المسيح يسوع في بواسطة حضوري ايضا عندكم".

محصور بين الاثنين = هو رأى أن كلا الطريقين صالح وله مميزاته، وهو لا يستطيع أن يختار أيهما. هل يختار حياته على الأرض التى بها يربح نفوساً للمسيح أو حياته فى الفردوس حيث الراحة.. وقوله محصور بين الاثنين إشارة لأن كلا الخيارين يتنازعان داخله.

فكلا الطريقين صالح ومبارك أمامه. ولكنه فضل فى النهاية ما يراه الله صالحاً. وطالما هو حى، إذاً فالله يريد منه الثمر المتكاثر فى حياته. فبولس يعلم أن الله “خلقنا لأعمال صالحة سبق فأعدها لكى نسلك فيها”، وحينما ننهى الأعمال التى يريدنا الله أن ننهيها ينقلنا إلى الراحة كما قال لدانيال (دا 13:12).


ألزم لأجلكم = الله الذى خلقنى يعلم وحده متى أنهى الأعمال التى خلقنى من أجلها. وبولس هنا يقول لأهل فيليبى.. طالما أنا حى، إذاً فالله يرى أن بقائى لازم لأجلكم، لأثمر فيكم، فهذا هو العمل الذى خلقنى الله لأجله. بولس هنا يسلم أمره بالكامل لله ليختار له الله الصالح.

فى سفر أعمال الرسل (12: 2،1) نجد هيرودس يقتل يعقوب بالسيف. ثم فى (أع 3:12-17) نجد هيرودس يريد قتل بطرس ولكن ملاكاً ينقذه...

فلماذا لم يرسل الله ملاكاً لينقذ يعقوب؟‍

السبب ببساطة أن لسان حال يعقوب كان يقول “لى اشتهاء أن انطلق”، وكان يعقوب قد انهى أعماله التى خلقه الله ليعملها، فسمح الله لهيرودس أن يقتله، سيف هيرودس كان الأداة التى ينتقل بها يعقوب إلى فرح سيده، إلى حيث الراحة. وكان لسان حال بطرس فى السجن يقول “لى اشتهاء أن انطلق”،، ولكن بطرس كان أمامه أعمال أخرى، إذاً لن يكون لهيرودس سلطان عليه لأنه لم يُعط هذا السلطان من فوق (يو11:19). إذاً فملاك يذهب لينقذ بطرس من يد هيرودس، ليكمل بطرس الأعمال التى خلقه الله لأجلها.

وبهذا المفهوم يقول بولس هنا إن الرب يرى أنه مازال أمامى أعمالاً لأعملها. أنطلق = يقصد الموت أى الخروج من هذا الجسد. والكلمة اليونانية تعنى “فك الخيمة” أو “حل ربط السفينة” إستعداً للإقلاع أو إطلاق السجين بعد فترة سجنه. والجسد فى نظر بولس خيمة والموت هو حل هذه الخيمة (2كو1:5). والموت هو إقلاع إلى الوطن السمائى. وهو انطلاق من سجن هذا الجسد الذى يحرمنى من رؤية الله والقديسين وأمجاد السماء.


لأكون مع المسيح = إذاً وجوده فى الجسد كأنه غربة عن الله، فالمسيح فى كل مكان لكن بسبب الخطية الساكنة فى أجسادنا (رو17:7،18) فالجسد أصبح معوق عن رؤية المسيح. وبالموت تنتهى حالة الغربة ونرى المسيح إذ لا خطية حينئذ.
تقدمكم وفرحكم فى الإيمان = إذاً وجوده فى الجسد نافع فى تقدمهم وفرحهم. وكلما زاد إيمانهم ونما يزداد فرحهم. خصوصاً حين يُطلق سراح بولس فسيختفى حزنهم = بواسطة حضورى عندكم. ولكن قوله أيضاً يعنى أن افتخارهم وفرحهم ببولس مستمر حتى لو لم يُطلق سراحه، فكرازته وعمله ورسائله لهم مستمرة حتى وهو فى السجن.

هم خافوا من حبسه لئلا تتعطل الكرازة، ولكنهم رأوا الآن أن الكرازة لم تتعطل، فعليهم أن يفتخروا ويبتهجوا فى المسيح يسوع. فىَّ = هم يفتخرون حقاً ببولس لكن كل افتخار هو فى المسيح يسوع الذى ننال منه كل الهبات الروحية، وهو الذى يعمل فى بولس فكرز لهم، وكرز فى السجن، وعمل فى الملوك فأطلقوه، ويعمل فى أهل فيليبى ليفرحوا. وفى آيات 26،25 نشعر أن بولس شعر بأنهم سوف يطلقون سراحه ولن يموت.


آية 27: "فقط عيشوا كما يحق لانجيل المسيح حتى اذا جئت و رايتكم او كنت غائبا اسمع اموركم انكم تثبتون في روح واحد مجاهدين معا بنفس واحدة لايمان الانجيل".
والآن ماذا أطلب منكم.. أن تعيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح = أى بما يتفق مع وصايا الإنجيل. ونحن يجب أن نعيش بحسب الإنجيل داخلياً وخارجياً أى ننفذ وصايا الإنجيل قلبياً فى الخفاء، وأيضاً أمام الناس. إنجيل = لم يكن هناك أناجيل، ولكن المقصود التعاليم التى علمها لهم بولس الرسول. فبولس يريدهم أن يكونوا إنجيلاً معاشاً مقروءً من جميع الناس (2كو2:3).

عيشوا = هى مشتقة من كلمة وطن أو مدينة. لذلك يمكن ترجمة الآية “ لتكن وطنيتكم المسيحية كما يليق بالإنجيل، هو معنى يشير لتأدية المرء واجبه كمواطن. وكما قلنا فى المقدمة أن شعب فيليبى يفتخر بكون فيليبى كولونية أى أن شعبها له مميزات شعب روما نفسها.

وهنا بولس يرفع أنظارهم أنهم مواطنين سمائيين لهم امتيازات سماوية وعليهم واجبات أن يحيوا كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح. يريد الرسول أن يقول أنه لا يشرفكم أن تكونوا مواطنين رومان فهؤلاء وثنيون، ولكن الذى يشرفكم أنكم مواطنون سماويون.
ونرى بولس هنا يهتم بوحدتهم = روح واحد.. بنفس واحدة. وتثبتون على هذا، لا يكونوا كإبليس الذى لم يثبت (يو44:8). وهذا يؤول لإعلاء الإيمان بالإنجيل ونشر الإيمان به.

وهذا عمل الروح القدس، أن يوحّدنا فى محبة بفكر واحد وقلب واحد، أماّ عدو الخير فعمله زرع الخصومات والشقاق. وما يهدم هذه الوحدة والشركة الواجب إظهارها للجميع، الكبرياء والتحزب والأنانية. والمطلوب التشبه بالمسيح الذى أخلى ذاته، وبالكنيسة الأولى التى كانت قلباً واحداً ونفساً واحدة (أع32:4).

فقط = ما قلته لكم عن الموت والحياة له وقته الذى سوف يختاره ويحدده المسيح، ولكن ما أطلبه منكم الآن، وما يجب أن تفعلوه طالما أنتم أحياء عيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل.. مجاهدين = ضد إبليس والخطية (أف12:6). وللحفاظ على “الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين” (يه3). وللثبات فى الكنيسة الواحدة بدون شقاقات.

آية 28 : "غير مخوفين بشيء من المقاومين الامر الذي هو لهم بينة للهلاك و اما لكم فللخلاص و ذلك من الله".
لا تخافوا ممن يضطهدكم ويقاوم رسالتكم = غير مخوفين = والكلمة تُستخدم أصلاً للخيول الجافلة التى تعود مضطربة إذا وجدت ما يخيفها.

ولماذا لا نخاف؟

النعمة الإلهية قادرة أن تحفظ أولاد الله، ويد الله القوية تحفظهم، وتدين من يضطهدهم وتهلكه. “من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه” (زك8:2). أولم تنهزم الإمبراطورية الرومانية أمام المسيحية.

وهناك سؤال إذا كان الله يحفظ أولاده، فلماذا مات واستشهد الكثيرين بيد أعداء المسيح؟

الإجابة بسيطة وراجع شرح آيات 23-26 من هذا الإصحاح، ونضيف عليها ما قاله السيد المسيح لبيلاطس “ لم يكن لك علىّ سلطان البتة إن لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق” (يو 11:19).

والمعنى فمن استشهد، كان ذلك بسماح من الله، لأنه قد أنهى أعماله، وذهب للراحة فى انتظار المجد. وعادة يشعر المضطهدين لشعب الله بقوة تعمل مع شعب الله (خر 12:1).

ولكن من الذى يشعر بقوة الله التى تسانده فى هذا الوقت أى وقت الإضطهاد؟ هو من قرر بإيمان أن يثبت. ولاحظ أن من اضطهد الكنيسة أولاً كانوا اليهود وجاء بعدهم الوثنيون.
الأمر الذى هو لهم بينّة للهلاك = النعمة الإلهية قادرة أن تحفظكم ثابتين إن قررتم أن تثبتوا.

وسوف تختبرون قوة الله التى ستساندكم وتحفظكم ثابتين وإن ثبتم فسيكون هذا دليل وإعلان قوى عن أن الله حفظكم، ويد الله القوية التى تحفظكم هى نفسها ستدين من يضطهدكم وتهلكه، وهى نفسها التى ستكمل معكم حتى الخلاص النهائى = وأماّ لكم فللخلاص. وثباتكم أمامهم سيخيفهم، فثباتكم هذا بسبب عمل قوة الله فيكم. وهذه القوة هى التى ترعبهم (خر 12:1) = تكون لهم بينة للهلاك.

وهذا الثبات هو ما أسماه الرسول مجاهدين فى آية 27. فالجهاد هو قرارنا بالثبات بالرغم من الآلام. والقوة التى يعطيها الله التى تثبتنا هى النعمة التى تحفظنا ثابتين.


آيات 30،29: ""لانه قد وهب لكم لاجل المسيح لا ان تؤمنوا به فقط بل ايضا ان تتالموا لاجله. اذ لكم الجهاد عينه الذي رايتموه في و الان تسمعون في".

لأنه = عائدة على ما قبلها. والمعنى أنه لابد وأن نواجه آلام ونحن فى هذه الحياة (2تى12:3).

ولكن المسيحية غيّرت النظرة إلى الألم فهو لم يعد عقاباً، إنما شركة حب مع المسيح المتألم، ثم هى شركة مجد معه.

وهى اختبار عزاء حقيقى من الله للمتألمين. فربما يندر أن نختبر يد الله فى أيام صحتنا وفرحنا، لكن يمكننا إذا عشنا حياة الشكر وسط الألم أن نعاين الله ونختبر تعزيات وأفراح لا يختبرها الإنسان العادى غير المتألم، لذلك يقول الرسول وُهب لكم.. أن تتألموا = حينما تزداد المحبة يتمنى المحب أن يتألم بدلاً من حبيبه (كشعور أم ترى إبنها متألماً).

ولقد أعطى لنا أن نشعر بهذه المشاعر، أن نتألم لأجل المسيح = بالنيابة عنه. نرى المسيح وهو على الصليب، أو وهو مازال متألماً للآن من أجل الخطاة والمستهترين ورافضى الإيمان والذين مازالوا مستعبدين للشيطان.. ونقول فى حب، نريد أن نحمل عنك يا حبيب بعضاً مما تحمله من ألم. والله وهب لنا هذا.. أن نشترك مع ابنه فى آلامه كشركة حب مع ابنه. والله فى محبته يعطى لشركاء الألم أن يكونوا شركاء مجد (رو17:8). وذلك فى السماء، أماّ هنا على الأرض فيعطيهم تعزيات عجيبة كما أعطى للثلاثة الفتية. صار احتمال الألم بفرح وشكر خير وسيلة لإعلان محبتنا للرب. وصارت التعزيات التى يعطيها الله وسط الألم هى عربون المجد العتيد أن يسُتعلن فينا.

وبولس اختبر هذا الألم وهذه التعزيات، فهو قد سُجن عندهم فى فيليبى ورأوه فى وسط آلامه فَرِحاً متعزياً، ورأوه مجاهداً ضد الشيطان وتابعيه غير مخوف منهم = إذ لكم الجهاد عينه الذى رأيتموه فىّ. والآن تسمعوه فىّ = فهو الآن مسجون فى روما. فبولس هنا يقدم نفسه نموذجاً لما قاله عن الآلام التى يقابلها أولاد الله. عموماً فالعالم يكره المسيح ومن يتبع المسيح، وهذا ليس جديداً، أو يدعو للإندهاش.

وأهل فيليبى غالباً تحملوا نوعاً من الاضطهاد والرسول يشجعهم على الاحتمال.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاصحاح الثانى



آية 1: “ فإن كان وعظ ما في المسيح إن كانت تسلية ما للمحبة إن كانت شركة ما في الروح إن كانت أحشاء ورأفة “.

فإن كان وعظ ما فى المسيح: قوله فإن تعنى علاقة هذه الآية بما سبق فى الآيات السابقة. فكلمة وعظ تُترجم تشجيع أو حض أو مناشدة أو مواساة.

إذاً هى تشجيع الآخرين وتقويتهم فى شدائدهم. والرسول يرى أن الطريقة المُثلى للتشجيع والتعزية بأن تكون كلمات الوعظ هى فى المسيح، أى بتوجيه نظر المتألم بأنه شريك المسيح فى آلامه، وسيكون شريكاً له فى مجده.

وتوجيه نظر المتألم لا أن يرفض الألم بل أن يطلب التعزية وسط الألم، أن يطلب من المسيح أن يشترك معه، وأن يشعر المتألم بهذه الشركة فيتعزى. فالمسيح وحده، وروحه القدوس المعزى قادران على تعزية المتألم. وإذا كنا نحن كبشر قادرين أن نشجع بعضنا البعض فى الضيقات، فبالأولى فإن المسيح يقدر أن يساندنا ويرسل لنا روحه المعزى.

والوعظ الذى فى المسيح هو الذى يعزى القلب. وياحبذا لو كان الواعظ ثابتاً فى المسيح، والمسيح يحيا فيه مثل بولس الذى قال "أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" (1كو16:2).

ففى هذه الحالة ستكون كلمات الواعظ هى كلمات المسيح وقادرة على التشجيع "مثل فمى تكون" (إر19:15).


تسلية فى المحبة = كلمة تسلية هى comfort أى راحة وتعزية للقلب الحزين (كو11:4). وهذا العمل أساسه المحبة للمتألم وليس تأدية واجب، ولا شىء يعطى عزاء للمتألم قدر شعوره بمحبة إنسان يقف جانبه بمحبة.



شركة فى الروح: الشركة تتم بصورة رائعة لو خضع الكل للروح القدس، وهو الذى يجمعنا إلى واحد، ويكون هدفنا واحد هو مجد المسيح.


إن كانت أحشاء ورأفة: الأحشاء هى القلب والكبد، وهما مصدر العواطف كما فهم القدماء. وهم استخدموا كلمة أحشاء كما نستخدم الآن كلمة قلب للتعبير عن المشاعر. والمقصود أن يكون لنا القلب الحانى الشفوق. ما أخذناه من المسيح علينا أن نعطيه لبعضنا البعض، فكما أحبنا المسيح بشفقة ورأفة علينا أن نكون هكذا مع الآخرين. بل إن الروح القدس يغير طبيعتنا فنتشبه بالمسيح فى محبته.


آية 2: “ فتمموا فرحي حتى تفتكروا فكرًا واحدًا ولكم محبة واحدة بنفس واحدة مفتكرين شيئًا واحدًا”.


هى آية الوحدة فى كل شىء. فتمموا فرحى: أى أنا أفرح بكم الآن ولكن اجعلوا هذا الفرح كاملاً بأن تتحدوا برأى واحد وفكر واحد ومحبة واحدة، أى تحبون الآخرين والآخرون يحبونكم وكلكم تحبون الله. أى المحبة تسود.

فكراً واحداً: قد تختلف الأفكار، ولكن إن كان هناك امتلاء من الروح ستجد الأفكار متشابهة ومتقاربة إن لم يكن هناك الأنا. وعلينا جميعاً أن نفكر فى مجد المسيح "فالحاجة إلى واحد" (لو42:10). والخصام والانشقاق عكس الفكر الواحد.

محبة واحدة: الكل فى محبة وغير منقسمين لمجموعات، كل مجموعة تحب بعضعها ولا تحب المجموعة الأخرى.

بنفس واحدة: النفس هى مركز العواطف والأحاسيس. وعندما يكون لنا الفكر الواحد والمحبة الواحدة سيكون لنا المشاعر الواحدة. والمعنى الانسجام معاً أى روح الفريق الواحد.

مفتكرين شيئاً واحداًُ: ولكنه سبق وقال فكراً واحداً والمعنى هنا أى أفكاركم متشابهة وهذه لا تكون إلا فيمن يملأهم الروح القدس، وإذا تناقشوا حول موضوع سريعاً ما يتفقوا على فكر واحد يشير به الروح القدس.


آية 3: “ لا شيئًا بتحزب أو بعجب بل بتواضع حاسبين بعضكم البعض أفضل من أنفسهم”.

لا شيئاً بتحزب أو بعجب: أسباب الانقسامات هى روح التحزب أى التعصب لشخص ما، وهذا يؤدى للكراهية. أو العمل لمجد الذات وللمنفعة الشخصية والإعجاب بالذات ورؤية الإنسان نفسه أفضل من الآخرين مما يجعله يطلب مركزاً أكبر. من المؤكد أن بولس الرسول يعالج هنا الشقاقات التى بلغت أخبارها له (فى2:4).


عجب: الإنسان يعجب بذاته أو بالمواهب التى اعطاها له الله
حاسبين بعضكم البعض أفضل من أنفسهم: هذه قد تُترجم هكذا "فليحسب كل واحد الآخر أفضل منه".

وبحسب الترجمة الأولى نفهم أنه علينا أن نعطى الآخرين تقديراً أكبر مما يستحقون، وكرامة تفوق مراكزهم. وهذا بهدف تشجيعهم. ولاحظ كيف تعامل المسيح مع السامرية.

أما بحسب الترجمة الثانية، فكيف أحسب الآخر أفضل منى وأنا أعلم أننى أفضل منه علماً مثلا،

كيف يحسب العَالمِ أن الجاهل أفضل منه، أو كيف يحسب من هو صالح، الخاطىء أفضل منه؟
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الإجابة هى بالتواضع والطريق هو:

1. كل واحد يفكر فى خطاياه الشخصية ولا يفكر فى خطايا الآخر.

2. كل واحد يفكر فى دينونة الله ولا يهتم بنظرة الناس وحكمهم (1كو 3:4).

3. نظرة الإنسان أنه أفضل هى من قبيل التخمين، وهذا لا يصح أن نسير بحسبه. فلا أحد يعلم حقيقة داخل الإنسان سوى الله.

4. كل شىء صالح فىَّ هو من الله فلماذا أنسبه لنفسى (1كو 7:4) + (يع17:1).

5. كل ميزة فىَّ هى وزنة، وكلما زادت وزناتى، علىَّ ألاّ اعتبر هذا سبباً للافتخار، بل أطلب الرحمة لأنه كلما زادت وزناتى سيطالبنى الله بوزنات أكثر. فالله أعطانى هذه الميزات لأتاجر بها وأربح لحسابه.

6. من يشعر فى نفسه أنه الأحسن فليتضع وينكر ذاته كما عمل المسيح (يو15:13).


آية 4: “ لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه بل كل واحد إلى ما هو لآخرين أيضًا “.

لا تهتموا فقط بمصالحكم الشخصية، بل ليهتم كل واحد بما للآخرين. ليضع كل واحد نفسه مكان الآخر، ويهتم كل واحد بأن يخدم الآخر المحتاج.

آية 5: “ فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضًا “.

الفكر الذى فى المسيح يسوع هو أنه أنكر ذاته وأخلى ذاته فى تجسده لأجلنا، فإذا سلك كل واحد هذا المسلك حدثت الوحدة، ومن ينكر نفسه فحالاً يجد نفسه فى حالة تواضع. والتواضع فيه حل لكل الخلافات على كل المستويات (الكنيسة / المجتمع / البيت/...)

وبعد هذه الآية يضع بولس الرسول أنشودة رائعة تحمل فكره عن تجسد المسيح، ولم يقلها بغرض إثبات عقيدة معينة بل قالها كدرس فى الاتضاع فلا يوجد صورة للإتضاع أروع من صورة إتضاع المسيح فى تجسده ولكن كل كلمة وكل حرف فى هذه الأنشودة يشير لعقيدة التجسد والفداء.

لذلك نفهم أن العقيدة والروحيات والأخلاقيات كل لا يتجزأ. فالعقائد هى حياة يحياها المسيحى وليست نظريات جامدة فمن عقيدة التجسد نرى محبة الله وتواضعه ونحاول أن نحيا بنفس الأسلوب.

آية 6: “ الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله “.

خلسة: هى كلمة نادرة جداً فى اليونانية. ووردت مرة واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس، ومرة واحدة فى الكتابات اليونانية.

ولها أكثر من ترجمة:

1. بمعنى الخطف أو السلب robbery.

2. بمعنى التشبث أو التلهف.

ولقد اعتمدت بعض الترجمات المعنى الأول، والبعض اعتمد المعنى الثانى.

كان: تعنى فى اليونانية يوجد أو يستمر، فيسوع هو الله فى الجوهر قبل التجسد وبعده. الكلمة تشير لشخص الإنسان الذى ينفرد به وهو لا يتغيّر ولا يتبدل مهما تغّير شكل هذا الإنسان، فشخصه هو شخصه لا يتغيّر.

فى صورة الله: صورة (مورفى باليونانية) جاءت بمعنى شكل، وتعنى الصورة الجوهرية لشىء ولا تتغير قط. فمثلاً الصورة الجوهرية للإنسان هى الإنسانية.

صورة هنا هى التعبير عن الكيان الذى يعنى جوهر الطبيعة أو الطبيعة الجوهرية وليس الشكل ولا المظهر بل الصفات الأساسية لله التى تستعلنه، هو صورة الله غير المنظور (كو15:1) + (2كو4:4) + (عب3:1).

إذن المسيح هو صورة الله وقائم من البدء لذلك يقول المسيح " أنا والآب واحد". ويقول " من رآنى فقد رأى الآب". وإذا كانت كلمة "صورة" المستخدمة هنا تعنى عدم تغيّر جوهر الشخصية بتغير الشكل الخارجى، فالمعنى يصير واضحاً أن جوهر ألوهية المسيح لم يُصب بأى تغيير بسبب التجسد.. هو الله ظهر فى الجسد.

خلسة: إذا اعتمدنا الترجمة الأولى وهى (الخطف والسلب) كما فى العربية يكون المعنى أن المسيح فى جوهره واحد مع الآب، ولذا لم يكن فى احتياج لأن يختلس لنفسه المساواة بالله، فهو الله.

وإذا اعتمدنا الترجمة الثانية كما فعلت ترجمة (جيروزاليم بيبل) الإنجليزية. يكون المعنى أن المسيح بالرغم من كونه أصلاً في صورة الله، إلا أنه لم ينظر لمساواته مع الله على أنها ربح أو غنيمة يتشبس بها، ولكنه أخلى ذاته آخذاً صورة عبد (2كو8: 9).

وهذه الترجمة متمشية مع كلام بولس الرسول بأن لا نتمسك بما لنا من حقوق بل نتخلى عنها كما عمل المسيح.

وهذه الترجمة الثانية تترجم الآية هكذا "إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب مساواته لله ربحاً يتمسك به. معادلاً لله: تفيد معنى المساواة.

آية 7: “ لكنه أخلى نفسه (ذاته) آخذًا صورة عبد صائرًا في شبه الناس”.

أخلى ذاته: المسيح بتجسده حجب مجد لاهوته الكائن فيه عن الظهور. وكلمة أخلى باليونانية تعنى أفرغ الإناء مما يحتويه. إذاً المعنى أن المسيح أفرغ إناءهُ البشرى من كل ما للاهوت من مجد كائن فيه أقنومياً، وصار فى صورة عبد ليتمكن العبيد (نحن البشر) من أن يقتربوا إليه ويروه ويتعاملوا معه (تث15:18-19) فيرفعهم إليه.

ويتمم فى جسده عمل الفداء العجيب، فلو ظهر بمجده ما كان الشيطان أو رئيس كهنة اليهود أو بيلاطس أى كل من حركهم الشيطان، قادرين أن يقتربوا منه ليصلبوه. هو أخلى ذاته ليعطيهم فرصة أن يصلبوه (1كو8:2).

هذا الإخلاء لم يتناول طبيعته كإله، بل هو أضاف صورة العبد على ألوهيته، لذلك خرج من جنبه دم وماء إشارة لاتحاد لاهوته بجسده الذى انفصلت عنه الروح مع استمرار اتحاد لاهوته بروحه أيضاً التى ذهبت للجحيم ثم للفردوس.

صورة عبد: أخذ صورتنا فيما عدا الخطية. فالخطية هى مرض أضيف على البشر ولازمهم. لكن الخطية لم تكن جزءً أساسياً فى طبيعة الإنسان حين خلقه الله.

آية 8: “ وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب”.

كإنسان: حرف الكاف يعنى أنه صار فى صورة إنسان (بإنسانية كاملة) ولكنه ليس مثل كل إنسان:

1. هو بلا خطية.
2. حل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت.

فى الهيئة: هيئة باليونانية (سكيما) بمعنى المظهر الخارجى أو الصورة الخارجية، وهى التى يمكن أن تتغير وتتبدل. وهذه عكس كلمة صورة التى وردت فى آية 6 (مورفى) التى تشير لثبات الوضع.

والرسول يقصد أن يقول أن صورة العبد التى أخذها المسيح كانت صورة وقتية حتى يتمم الفداء. ولكن هذا تم دون أى تغيير فى جوهر لاهوته، وهذا ما جعل الرسول يستخدم كلمتين يونانيتين صورة (مورفى) وهى ثابتة، وهيئة (سكيما) وهى شىء وقتى.

وضع نفسه: تشير لوضاعة طبيعتنا إذا قورنت بمجد طبيعة الله. ونلاحظ أن الشيطان يفعل عكس ما فعل المسيح، فالشيطان متكبر أراد أن يتساوى بالله، وكان هذا اختلاساً، بل جعل البشر يعبدونه فى صورة الأصنام، واعتبر هذا ربحاً أو غنيمة يتشبث بها ويقتنصها، أما المسيح فأخلى ذاته ولم يعتبر مساواته لله غنيمة يقتنصها بل أخلى ذاته من مجده لصالح الإنسان.


موت الصليب: لم يتجسد ويخلى نفسه فقط بل أطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب بكل ما فيه من مهانة، وألم مرعب، فهو للمجرمين وللقتلة وللصوص.

والصليب ملعون أو كان ملعوناً (تث22:2، 23). والفيلسوف الرومانى شيشرون يقول "ليبعد اسم الصليب لا عن أجساد المواطنين الرومانيين فحسب بل أيضاً عن أفكارهم وعيونهم وآذانهم".

آيات 9-11: “ لذلك رفعه الله أيضًا وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم. لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض. ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب”.

رَفَّعَه الله: هذه تُقال عن الناسوت (فاللاهوت لم يفقد مجده أبداً) ففى مقابل إتضاعه وطاعته رَفَّعه الله ناسوتياً. ونلاحظ أن المسيح له سلطان أن يضع ذاته وأن يأخذها (يو17:10، 18).

ونفهم الآية أن اللاهوت الواحد مثلث الأقانيم أعطى للناسوت أن يرتفع ويتمجد. وكما نقول فى قانون الإيمان "صعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين أبيه"، فالجلوس عن يمين الآب تعنى أن ناسوت المسيح صار له مجد الآب. وهذه الآية موجهة لكل منا، فمن يتضع كالمسيح يرفعه الله ويمجده.


اسماً فوق كل اسم: اسماً جاءت معرفة ب "ال" فى اليونانية. وهذا إشارة للاسم المتفرد يهوة. والاسم يُظهر حياة الشخص. فلقد أظهر الله من هو المسيح الذى كان متضعاً وأنه هو هو يهوة العظيم، لقد صار للناسوت الذى أخذه المسيح اسم يهوه العظيم الذى كان له قبل إخلائه لذاته، بعد أن جلس عن يمين الآب وتمجد بناسوته وصار لهُ بناسوته كل ما للآب من مجد.

اسم يسوع: يهوه يخلص، لقد صار اسم يسوع قوة ترهب الشياطين، وصار قوة لنا (لذلك يوصى الآباء باستخدام صلاة يسوع، فاسم يسوع له قوة جبارة). ولقد صار اسم يسوع موضوع تسبيحنا.

باسم يسوع: يسوع هو اسمه فى حالة إخلاء ذاته. والسجود صار للإله المتجسد الذى اتخذ اسم يسوع، بل صار السمائيين يسجدون ليسوع الذى صار له مجد أبيه ومجد لاهوته = تجثو له كل ركبة: هذه قيلت عن يهوه العظيم (إش23:45). وقيلت هنا عن يسوع. فيسوع هو هو يهوه العظيم.

ممن فى السماء ومن على الأرض: يقدمون له العبادة فى حب وعرفان بالجميل.

من تحت الأرض: بارتفاعه وضع أعدائه تحت قدميه، هذا خضوع الكسرة والمذلة. هؤلاء هم من يقولون للجبال غطينا (رؤ16:6).

ويعترف: أى الاعتراف علناً عن قصد تمجيد المسيح وشكره فهو صاحب حق وجميل. والكل سيعترف به أنه هو يهوه العظيم الذى ينبغى له السجود والعبادة.

لمجد الله الآب: المجد الذى صار لربنا يسوع لا ينفصل عن مجد الله الآب. هو مَجَّدَ الله الآب بصليبه، و مَجَّدَه فى قيامته. وكل هذا كان لأجلنا. ولكى نمجد نحن الآب على محبته وأعماله.
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

آيات 13،12: “إذًا يا أحبائي كما أطعتم كل حين ليس كما في حضوري فقط بل الأن بالأولى جدًا في غيابي تمموا خلاصكم بخوف ورعدة. لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة”.


أطعتم: قال لهم إن الله رَفَّع المسيح بسبب طاعته فعليهم بالطاعة. ليباركهم الله على الأرض وفى السماء.


ليس كما فى حضورى: هو كأب يعلم أطفاله المشى وحدهم حتى فى غيابه دون الاتكال عليه. والمقصود أن تتعلموا الطاعة لله ولوصاياه حتى فى غيابى. فالله ينظر تصرفاتهم كل حين.
تمموا خلاصكم: قوله تمموا تشير أن للإنسان المؤمن دوراً فى خلاص نفسه وهذا نسميه بالجهاد.

المسيح كان كطبيب أعد الدواء، ونحن كمرضى علينا أن نتناوله بانتظام ونمتنع عن كل ما منعنا عنه الطبيب. ومن يطيع يتمم خلاصه. خلاص المسيح كان كاملاً. ولكن المعنى أن من يجاهد خاضعاً للروح القدس تتم تنقيته ويُؤهل لقبول الخلاص الذى يعنى تمام اتحادنا بالرب يسوع.

خلاص المسيح كان كاملاً ونؤمن بهذا. ولكن علينا الجهاد طالما نحن فى الجسد، كما نؤمن أن المسيح قادر أن يشبع الجائع لكن علينا أن نطعمه. والجهاد هو أن نخضع لمشيئة الروح القدس بالصلوات وإماتة الشهوات. هو جهاد ضد الذات (كو1:3-5).


بخوف ورعدة: هو خوف من أن نغضب الله ونرتد عنه، وهو خوف ناشئ عن معرفتنا بضعفنا وبقوة العدو، فهو خوفنا من خداع الحية لنا فنسقط ونُحزن قلب الله علينا.

والرعدة هى القلق المتزايد على خلاص نفوسنا، ولكن ليس رعدة اليائس من خلاص نفسه. خوفنا ورعدتنا ممتزجان برجاء فى الخلاص وثقة فى المعونة الإلهية. أماّ من يشعر بقوته فهو سيسقط سريعاً. خوفنا ورعدتنا مقصود بهما أن يؤديا للاحتراس الشديد لئلا نخسر خلاصنا، مثل من يخاف عند عبوره الطريق، هذا يسمى خوف بنّاء، هذا يكسب حياته بسبب حذره، أماّ المندفع فيسقط تحت عجلات السيارات.

وهكذا من يخاف من الرسوب، سيذاكر قبل الامتحان فينجح، أما من لا يخاف من النتيجة لن يجاهد فى مذاكرته فيرسب. إذاً هناك خوف مطلوب يدفع الإنسان للتقدم ولأن يحافظ على حياته. ولكن هناك خوف مرضى يتسبب فى رسوب الطالب مهما ذاكر بسبب رعبه وهذا يناظر الشك فى محبة الله، أو تصور أن الله منتقم ولابد سيهلكه حتى لو تاب عن خطيته

(هذا النوع يشك فى الغفران) وهذا النوع يدفع الإنسان للصدام مع الله وهذا النوع من الخوف تطرحه المحبة خارجاً (1يو18:4). إذاً الخوف المطلوب هو الذى يجعلنا ننشغل بالدرجة الأولى بخلاص نفوسنا وهو الذى يُلهمنا العمل لأجل خلاص نفوسنا. فنحفظ الوصايا ولنا رجاء فى الخلاص.

لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا: سبق فى آية 12 وتحدث عن مسئولية الإنسان تجاه خلاصه، وهنا يشجعهم أن العمل ليس عملهم وحدهم بل الله يشترك معهم فى مهمة خلاص أنفسهم، فلو قال بولس " تمموا خلاصكم بخوف ورعدة" وسكت على هذا لصار الأمر مرعباً فماذا نعمل ونحن فى ضعفنا هذا؟ هنا يتحدث عن الإمكانيات الإلهية المعطاة للإنسان لكى يخلص، فالله هو الذى يعمل فى الإنسان فيحرك إرادته تجاه خلاص نفسه وأيضاً يعضده فى كل عمل يقوم به لإتمام الهدف المنشود وهو خلاص نفسه.

والله يحرك الإرادة ويعطى المعونة لنعمل على خلاص أنفسنا. وهل معنى هذا أن الله يعطى إرادة لمن لا إرادة له؟ قطعاً لا. ولنسمع قول السيد المسيح " كم مرة أردت... ولم تريدوا. هوذا بيتكم يُترك لكم خراباً" (مت 37:23، 38). لكن الله يحفز وينشط إرادة من يغصب نفسه (رؤ20:3) + (نش4:5) هنا نرى المسيح يقرع الباب ويثير عواطف الإنسان نحوه حتى نفتح له، ومن يفتح ويتجاوب يعطيه المسيح أكثر فيكون له ملكوت السموات (مت12:11).

والروح القدس يبكت ويقنع المؤمن على ترك الخطية وعلى عمل البر، ويحاول أن يوفق إرادة المؤمن مع إرادة الله، ويحفز إرادة الذى يغصب نفسه. وأن تعملوا: هو الذى يعطى المعونة فى كل عمل صالح نقوم به، إذ هو يشترك معنا فى كل عمل صالح، بل بدونه لا نقدر أن نعمل شيئاً (يو5:15).

وكون أن الله هو العامل فى شعبه وفينا فهذا يعطينا التشجيع لنعمل كل ما فى طاقاتنا ليتم خلاصنا معتمدين على الله وليس على أنفسنا. ونكرر، الله لا يجبر إنسان ولا يرغمه على تغيير إرادته، بل عمل الله يكون بإقناع المؤمن وإنارة عقله (إر7:20).

إذاً تمام الخلاص هو عمل مشترك بيننا وبين الروح القدس. وهذا الكلام يعطى اطمئنان لأهل فيليبى أنه لو اختفى بولس أو الرسل كلهم بالموت أو الاستشهاد فإن الله هو العامل فى شعبه.
من أجل المسرة: فمسرة الله هى خلاص الإنسان فهو يريد أن الجميع يخلصون (1تى4:2). لذلك فهو يعمل فينا أن نريد وأن نعمل.

أيات 15،14: “ افعلوا كل شئ بلا دمدمة ولا مجادلة. لكي تكونوا بلا لوم وبسطاء أولادًا لله بلا عيب في وسط جيل معوج وملتو تضيئون بينهم كأنوار في العالم”.
دمدمة: الكلمة تشير للتذمر كما يتذمر العبد على سيده، وكما تذمر اليهود على الله فى البرية.

والتذمر ينشأ من مرارة القلب وعدم الصبر فى معاشرتنا لبعضنا البعض، ولعدم المحبة وضيق القلب أو عدم احتمال أحكام الله. ولذلك عودتنا الكنيسة على الشكر دائماً حتى نتحاشى التذمر الذى يقسى القلب أمام الله وما يدفع الإنسان للتذمر عدم ثقته أن ما يسمح به الله هو للخير، وأن كل ما يسمح به الله هو طريقنا للسماء أو هو يعدنا للسماء.



مجادلة: مناقشات فى كبرياء وتمسك بالرأى ومناقشات فى شك بين طرفين وهذا يؤدى قطعاً للنزاع. بلا لوم: ليس فيهم ما يستحق التوبيخ والنقد، وليس فيهم خطأ أو عيب ما. ونحن لن نكون بلا لوم أمام الله إلاّ لو كنا فى المسيح (كو22:1).



بسطاء: البسيط هو من ينظر لله فقط ولا يخلط البر والشر فى حياته، لا يُظهر غير ما يبطن، ويبتعد عن المكر والدهاء. والكلمة تشير إلى أن المادة تكون نقية غير مخلوطة بشوائب أى غير مغشوشة. ويشير المعنى لأن المؤمن يجب أن يكون برىء وصادق ذو نية صادقة وبواعث نظيفة ونقية.



معوج: تعنى الابتعاد عن الحق. ملتو: تشويه الحقائق بالتواء ومكر. تضيئون: الضوء يشير للقداسة المستمدة من الرب يسوع. كأنوار: هناك كلمتين فى العبرية أنوار وتشير للأجسام المضيئة من نفسها كالشمس ونيرات وهى كلمة تشير للكواكب التى تستمد نورها من الشمس، كالقمر وبولس استخدم كلمة نيرات، فنحن نور العالم (مت 14:5). نستمد نورنا من المسيح شمس البر (ملا2:4) وهو النور الحقيقى (يو12:8). والمقصود أن أولاد الله يكونون نور للعالم ينيروا الطريق لكل العالم الذى لا يعرف الله. لكى تكونوا.. أولاداً لله أى ليظهر أنكم أولاد الله، فأولاد الله يجب أن يتشبهوا بالله (أف1:5).

والولادة من الله تأتى بالمعمودية وتستمر بالإيمان الثابت والجهاد بأعمال صالحة يراها الناس ويمجدوا أبانا الذى فى السموات.

آيات 16-18: “ متمسكين بكلمة الحياة لافتخاري في يوم المسيح بأني لم أسع باطلاً ولا تعبت باطلاَ. لكنني وإن كنت أنسكب أيضًا على ذبيحة إيمانكم وخدمته أُسرّ وأفرح معكم أجمعين. وبهذا عينه كونوا أنتم مسرورين أيضًا وافرحوا معي”.



متمسكين: أصل الكلمة يخبر، إذاً المقصود إعلان كلمة الحياة: أى الإنجيل، بالشهادة لكلمة الحياة فى حياتهم وأقوالهم وبهذا نخبر الآخرين بالمسيح. ونحن نعلن ونخبر الناس بالإنجيل بأن نحيا وفق تعاليمه.



لإفتخارى: تكونوا لفخرى ومجدى وعلة مكافأتى فى الأبدية.
سعيت: كلمة تصف الذى يجرى فى ميدان السباق للحصول على جائزة.



انسكب: كل الآلام التى صادفها خلال كرازته، بل هو مسجون حالياً وربما تكون نهايته الاستشهاد، لقد كانت حياته كالسكيب الذى كان الكهنة فى العهد القديم يسكبونه على الذبائح قبل إحراقها على المذبح (خر 40:29 + عد4:15، 5+ 7:28، 14) والتصوير هنا أن أهل فيليبى بآلامهم وقبولهم للآلام بفرح، هم ذبيحة مقدمة لله: ذبيحة إيمانهم: وبولس ككاهن يسكب حياته على ذبيحة إيمانهم (وهذا ما حدث له على يد نيرون بعد ذلك، فهو كان يتنبأ بنهايته). والسكيب الذى كان الكهنة يسكبونه على الذبائح كان خمراً. والخمر رمز للفرح. والمعنى أن سكيب بولس لنفسه، أى قبوله للألم واستعداده للشهادة. كان ككاهن يسكب الخمر على ذبيحة أهل فيليبى ليفرح الله، وهو هنا يفعل ما فعله المسيح حين سكب نفسه (إش12:53). ومن ناحية أخرى فبولس يفرح بأن يسكب نفسه وبأن يقدموا هم للعالم كلمة الحياة.



فخدمتهم ستفرحّهم وتفرحّه، وسيفرحّهم خلاصهم وإيمانهم وخدمتهم وشهادتهم لله وسيفرحون أيضاً بمحبة بولس لهم. وخدمته: كلمة خدمة هنا هى "ليتورجيا"، أى الخدمة الكهنوتية. فبولس ككاهن يقدم نفسه سكيب على ذبيحة إيمانهم. وفكرة أن المؤمنين ذبيحة يقدمها هو ككاهن قالها من قبل فى (رو16:15).



افرحوا معى: بالإنجليزية هنئونى بأننى استشهد وانسكب سكيباً. وفى هذا تطبيق عملى لما سبق وقاله أن الألم هو هبة من الله لأجل المسيح (فى 29:1) وهكذا عاش بولس الرسول " من أجلك نُمات كل النهار. قد حُسبنا مثل غنم للذبح" (رو36:8). وهذا ما يفرحه أن يتألم لأجل المسيح الذى أحبه، بل هو يتشبه به ويشترك معه فى صليبه. وعلى أهل فيليبى أن يفرحوا إذا شابهوه وشابهوا المسيح، واشتركوا مع المسيح فى صليبه، أى ليتحملوا آلامهم بفرح.


آية 19: “على إني أرجو في الرب يسوع أن أرسل إليكم سريعًا تيموثاوس لكي تطيب نفسي إذا عرفت أحوالكم”.
أرجو: فكل الأمور تحت سلطان الله، وهو الذى يوجه الكل. وهو يريد أن يرسل تيموثاوس ليطمئن أهل فيليبى عليه، ثم يطمئن بولس على أخبار أهل فيليبى. فى الرب يسوع: كان لبولس حياة المسيح (فى21:1). وبالتالى فكر المسيح (1كو16:2).

وذلك نتيجة طبيعية لاتحاده بالمسيح، فهو عضو فى جسد المسيح فكل فكر وكل عمل له صادر من المسيح كمركز الإرادة، فهو يحب فى المسيح ويفتخر فى الرب يسوع ويعمل ويرجو فى المسيح. فلا خلاص لنا إلاّ بثباتنا فى الرب يسوع. ولاحظ أنه إن لم يكن ثابتاً فى الرب يسوع فهو سيرجو شيئاً خاطئاً مثل الأموال أو الماديات ولكن ثباته فى الرب يسوع جعله يرجو ما يساعدهم على خلاص نفوسهم.

آيات 20-22: “إن ليس لي أحد آخر نظير نفسي يهتم بأحوالكم بإخلاص. إذ الجميع يطلبون ما هو لأنفسهم لا ما هو ليسوع المسيح. وأما اختباره فأنتم تعرفون أنه كولد مع أب خدم معي لأجل الإنجيل”.


:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مع احتياج بولس فى سجنه لتيموثاوس، إلاّ أنه لمحبته لأهل فيليبى سيرسله لهم. فليس فى روما من هو نظير تيموثاوس، فهو إنسان يعتمد عليه. وهو يحبهم مثل بولس: نظير نفسى: فهو يفكر كما أفكر أنا بولس، ويرى ما أراه من حق إلهى.

اختباره: تشير الكلمة إلى الكيفية التى واجه بها تيموثاوس ما امُتحن به وحاز على موافقتهم جميعاً على شخصه، كيف كان متضعاً متفانياً محباً فى خدمته. فأنتم تعرفون: فى اليونانية المعرفة الناشئة عن اختبار، فأهل فيليبى قد عايشوا تيموثاوس. الجميع يطلبون ما لأنفسهم: مع زيادة الاضطهاد ارتخت أيدى الكثيرين وظهر فتور الكثيرين. وقل اخلاصهم للرب يسوع.


آيات 24،23: “هذا أرجو أن أرسله أول ما أرى أحوالي حالاً. وأثق بالرب أني أنا أيضًا سآتي إليكم سريعًا".

أول ما أرى أحوالى: أى عندما يُعلن قرار القضاء فى أمرى إماّ بالسجن أو الاستشهاد أو الإفراج. فهو الآن الذى يخدمنى فلا أستغنى عنه، ولكن إذا أفُرج عنى أو إذا استشهدت سيأتى حاملاً لكم الأخبار.

أثق بالرب: هو كان شاعراً بالإفراج عنه. وهذا ما حدث فعلاً إذ أطلق نيرون سراحه هذه المرة.

آية 25: “ولكني حسبت من اللازم أن أرسل إليكم أبفرودتس أخي والعامل معي والمتجند معي ورسولكم والخادم لحاجتي”.

حسبت من اللازم: فأنا أعرف مشاعركم نحوه خاصة بعد سماعكم أخبار مرضه. وأبفرودتس جاء لبولس حاملاً هدية أهل فيليبى ولكى يخدم بولس فى سجنه.

ثم مرض أبفرودتس وكان رقيق المشاعر، لذلك نجده قد حزن لما عرف أن أخبار مرضه وصلت لأهل فيليبى. أخى = فى المعمودية. العامل معى: فى الخدمة والكرازة. المجند معى: ضد قوات الظلمة. ونرى محبة بولس وأنه يفضل الآخرين على نفسه (آية 4) فمع احتياجه لأبفرودتس سيرسله لأهل فيليبى.


آية 26: “إذ كان مشتاقًًا إلى جميعكم ومغمومًا لأنكم سمعتم أنه كان مريضًا”.

كان غم أبفرودتس شديداً إذ كان بعيداً عنهم فى مرضه، وكان غمه لأنه تصور حزنهم عليه مما زاد من اشتياقه لهم. لذلك كان لابد لبولس أن يرسله لهم فيفرحوا به وفرحهم هذا يقلل من آلام بولس.

ونرى أن بولس بالرغم من كل مواهبه فى الشفاء (أع 12:19) لم يستطع شفاء أبفرودتس. فشفاء المريض بمعجزة لا يتم إلاّ لو كان لحساب مجد الله وإيمان الناس. بل أن الله يستخدم الأمراض للتأديب والشفاء الروحى. وهكذا بولس لم يستطع شفاء تروفيمس (2تى20:4).

وتيموثاوس كان مريضاً ولم يستطع شفاؤه (1تى23:5). وبولس نفسه كان له شوكة فى الجسد (2كو7:12). ولم يستطع شفاء نفسه.
الله يستخدم الشفاء بمعجزة فى بعض الأحيان، ويستخدم المرض، وكلاهما الشفاء والمرض أدوات فى يد الله لشفاء النفس ولإعداد الإنسان للسماء. المرض كان عقوبة للخطية فلم يكن هناك أمراض قبل سقوط آدم ولكن كما نقول فى القداس الغريغورى " حولت لى العقوبة خلاصاً" فالله حَوَّلَ المرض فصار وسيلة للخلاص فكما يقول معلمنا بطرس أن من تألم فى الجسد كف عن الخطية، (1بط1:4).

بل أن الألم صار طريق الكمال (عب10:2). أما معجزات الشفاء فالله يستخدمها لمن تساعده على نمو إيمانه أو لمن لا يريد الله موته الآن ويريد أن يعطيه الله حياة أخرى. الله هو صانع الإنسان وهو الذى يعرف ضعفاته وما الذى يصلحه ليدخل إلى السماء.

آيات 27-30: “ فإنه مرض قريبًا من الموت لكن الله رحمه وليس إياه وحده بل إياي أيضًا لئلا يكون لي حزن على حزن. فأرسلته إليكم بأوفر سرعة حتى إذا رأيتموه تفرحون أيضًا وأكون أنا أقل حزنًا. فاقبلوه في الرب بكل فرح وليكن مثله مكرمًا عندكم. لأنه من أجل عمل المسيح قارب الموت مخاطرًا بنفسه لكي يجبر نقصان خدمتكم لي “.

مخاطراً: الكلمة المستخدمة تحمل معنى المقامرة، أى غامر بحياته فى تهور لأجل خدمتى وأنا سجين. ربما كانت هناك خطورة من الجنود أو هو استمر يخدم بولس الرسول بينما هو مريض وكان محتاجاً للراحة.

يجبرّ نقصان خدمتكم لى: أى يقوم بخدمتى نيابة عنكم، ويتمم ما لم تستطيعوه أنتم بسبب بعد المسافة بين فيليبى وروما. وليس لتقصير منهم.

مكرماً عندكم: إذ ربما يلوموا أبفرودتس أنه ترك بولس فى سجنه وتخلى عن خدمته لذلك يقول لهم عن خدمته ويطلب منهم أن يقبلوه فى الرب. فهو من محبته عرض نفسه لأخطار جمة.

حزن على حزن: حزنى على موته بعد حزنى على مرضه. هذه هى محبة بولس للجميع، لأهل فيليبى ولتلميذه. فالمسيحية لا تلغى المشاعر الإنسانية، بل هذا ما طالب به الرسول فى آية 1 "إن كان أحشاء رأفة".


 :download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاصحاح الثالث


آية 1: “أخيرًا يا اخوتي افرحوا في الرب، كتابة هذه الأمور إليكم ليست علي ثقيلة وأما لكم فهي مؤمنة”.


أخيراً: الأصل اليونانى " أما بالنسبة لما بقى من الكلام" أى أن الجزء السابق أو الحديث السابق قد انتهى وسيبدأ حديث فى موضوع جديد هو تعاليم المتهودين الذين يعلَّمون بضرورة الختان، وباقى الطقوس اليهودية كأمر ضرورى للخلاص.

والرسول لا يعتبر أن تحذيراته فى هذا الخصوص هى ثقيلة عليه أو تسبب له ضيقاً لأنها تُؤمَّنْ من يسمعها من الانزلاق فى الخطأ. وهى ليست ثقيلة عليه لثقته فيهم ومعرفته لأخبارهم. وهذا عكس ما قاله فى رسالته لغلاطية ولكورنثوس، حين قال" من حزن كثير ومرارة قلب كتبت لكم"، وهى ليست ثقيلة لأنه مسرور بهم.

وقوله إنها ليست ثقيلة لأنه طالما نبههم إلى خطورتها وهو معهم فى فيليبى ولكنه مضطر الآن أن يكتب لهم لخطورة الأمر. إفرحوا: الفرح يعطى قوة (نح10:8).

أماّ الفشل والغم فلا يليقا بأولاد الله، لأن إبليس يصطاد مثل هذه النفوس المغمومة:

1. ليشككها فى محبة الله.
2. ليغريها بأن تتعزى بخطايا العالم وملذاته.


ولنرى كيف أن بولس وسيلا كانا يسبحان فى السجن. لو كتب بولس لهم عن الفرح وهو لا يعانى من السجن لما صدقوه وهم فى آلامهم وهناك اضطهاد واقع عليهم، لكنه يكتب لهم كمختبر. والفرح هو لمن يثبت فى الرب (فى4:4)، بل لا يمكن أن يجتمع الألم والفرح إلاّ فى الرب، فالرب وحده هو القادر أن يحوّل الضيق الداخلى الناشئ من الألم إلى فرح داخلى.

هذه الرسالة هى رسالة الفرح لذلك يذكرهم بالفرح الذى يريد الرب أن يعطيه لهم، وفى هذا تحذير أن من يرتد وراء الآخرين سيفقد هذا الفرح.

إفرحوا: هنا بولس يعطى أمراً بأن نفرح والمقصود أن اكتشفوا أن الله قادر أن يعطيكم الفرح من خلال العلاقة الشخصية فى المخدع واكتشاف شخص الله الذى يعطى الفرح الحقيقى الذى ينتصر على أى آلم. من اكتشف هذا الفرح لا تهزمه تجربة ولا يصاب باكتئاب أو حزن. ومن لم يكتشف طريق الفرح هذا، إن أصابته تجربة مؤلمة، يصطدم مع الله ويكتئب بل هناك من يرفضون التعزية والفرح. وكيف يعطى الله تعزية وفرح لمن لا يريد ومن هم هكذا يصبحون صيداً سهلاً لإبليس والمسيح يحزن جداً على هؤلاء المكتئبين،

بعد كل ما صنعه من فداء وانه جعلهم أبناء الله وأعد لهم مكاناً فى السماء وان كل الأمور لخيرهم ليصلوا إلى هذا المكان المعد، فلماذا يكتئبون؟ السبب الشك فى محبة المسيح لهم وان ما يسمح به هو للخير. ومن يحيا فى فرح يحيا فى صحة جسدية ونفسية ويحيا فى قوة.



آية 2: “ انظروا الكلاب انظروا فعلة الشر انظروا القطع”.

انظروا: معناه احذروا واحترسوا وافتحوا عيونكم.

الكلاب = هناك كلمتين بمعنى كلاب:

1. الكلاب المدلّلة وهذه تكون مدلّلة فى البيوت. واستخدم رب المجد هذه الكلمة فى حديثه مع المرأة (مت26:15).

2. الكلاب الجربانة الضالة التى تجرى فى الشوارع مُهْمَلَةْ.

وهذه هى الكلمة المستخدمة هنا. وهذه الكلمة استخدمها اليهود واليونانيين ككلمة توبيخ، ويقصد بها الرسول توبيخ المعلمين الكذبة من المتهودين، الذين تمسكوا بالتعاليم اليهودية وحرموا أنفسهم من الشبع بالنعمة فى إنجيل الخلاص، وهؤلاء أرادوا اعتبار المسيحية طائفة يهودية،

وعلموا بأن الأمم لكى يصيروا مسيحيين عليهم أن يدخلوا من باب اليهودية أولاً.

وأسماهم الرسول كلاباً:

1. فهم نبحوا ضد بولس عندما قاومهم، ككلاب مسعورة، بل نبحوا ضد كل من عَلَّم تعليماً صحيحاً. وشبههم بالكلاب فى محاولتهم عض ومهاجمة خدام المسيح الحقيقيين. وهكذا وصف المسيح هيرودس بالثعلب.

2. هم ينهشون جسم المسيح (الكنيسة) ليخطفوا ما يستطيعون اختطافه من المؤمنين.

3. الكلب رمز للنجاسة فى العهد القديم (تث18:23). لأنه يأكل من الزبالة والقذارة. ولذلك أطلق اليهود على الأمم لفظ كلاب لوثنيتهم ونجاستهم التى يحيون فيها، وبهذا فهم منفصلين عن شعب الله وعن الله. ودارت الأيام وها هو بولس كممثل لكنيسة الأمم يرد لهم الاسم فهم أولى به بسبب انفصالهم الآن عن الكنيسة شعب الله وعن النعمة.

4. الكلب منتقم ينهش من الخلف، وهذا ما يفعلونه باضطهادهم لخدام المسيح.

فعلة الشر: هم المتهودين الذين يريدون إفساد التعليم الصحيح وخطف أولاد الله، هم ضد الإنجيل ويشوهون تعاليمه ويضلّلون المؤمنين عن الحق الإلهى الصحيح.

القطع: معنى الكلمة الذين يقطعون أجزاء من أجسادهم، وهى إشارة لأنهم يعلّمون بالختان الجسدى كطريق للخلاص بدلاً من الختان الروحى الذى هو من صميم عمل النعمة فى العهد الجديد.

ونادى به أنبياء العهد القديم (لا41:26) + (تث16:10 +6:30) + (إر10:6). والكلمة قد تشير إلى أن هؤلاء بتعاليمهم المنحرفة قد قطعوا أنفسهم من شركة الكنيسة.



آية 3: “ لأننا نحن الختان الذين نعبد الله بالروح ونفتخر في المسيح يسوع ولا نتكل على الجسد”.

لأننا نحن الختان = لماذا هم كلاب؟ لماذا هم قطع؟ لأنهم قطعوا أنفسهم عنا نحن كنيسة المسيح المختونين روحياً أى ختان القلب بالروح (رو29:2، 13:8).

فالقلب يحب الأقارب مثلاً ولكنه يحب الخطية أيضاً ولكن الروح القدس يعين من يميت أعمال الجسد، فمن يقف ميتاً أمام الخطية يعينه الروح القدس وبولس هنا يقول أيهما له قيمة أكبر: أن يقطع إنساناً جزء من جسده بيد إنسان أو أن الروح القدس يميت حب الخطية من داخلى.

نحن نعبد الله بالروح: العبادة بالروح (رو9:1) هى التى أشار إليها السيد المسيح للسامرية (يو24،23:4). وهذه العبادة بالروح يشترك فيها كل من آمن بالمسيح من اليهود والأمم الذين صاروا من شعب الله.

هناك عبادة بالجسد أى ما كان يمارسه اليهود. يصوم ويصلى ويطالب الله بالأجر (ومازال هناك من المسيحين من يفكر كاليهود فيقول أنا صمت وصليت فلماذا يسمح الله لى بهذه التجربة) وهناك من يدخل فى منافسات من يصوم مدة أطول ليطالب بثمن أكبر. هذا ما يسمى البر الذاتى.

وهناك عبادة نفسانية أى من يصلى إذا وُجد جو مشجع كاجتماع صلاة. أى طالما وُجِدَت قوة دفع يصلى، وإذا لم توجد لا يصلى. مثل هؤلاء يصلون القداس ثم لا يصلون فى مخادعهم لأنهم صلوا في القداس.

أما العبادة بالروح هى أن يقودنى الروح

ولكن هناك سؤال هل الصوم عبادة بالروح أم الجسد مع أن الصوم يقوم به الجسد وهكذا المطانيات هل هى بالجسد أم بالروح.

هناك صوم ومطانيات بالروح وصوم ومطانيات بالجسد.

الصوم بالروح هو أن الروح القدس يخاطب الروح الإنسانية ويقنعها بما يمليه عليها الروح القدس. والجسد ينقاد لما أملاه الروح القدس على الروح الإنسانية (وهكذا فى المطانيات)

وهنا نجد أن الروح القدس أقنع الإنسان بهذه العبادة بأن يبكته على خطاياه ويقنعه بالانسحاق (يصوم ويصلى ويسجد).

أو الروح القدس يذكر الإنسان بأن المسيح صلب من أجله ويقنعه قائلاً ألا تترك أكل تحبه لأجل المسيح. هنا يصوم الإنسان ويصلى وينسحق عن اقتناع دون طلب ثمن من الله.

هنا لو أتت تجربة على الإنسان ينسحق بالأكثر ويقول هذه بسبب خطاياى، أنا أستحق. هذه العبادة بالروح تجعلنى أقترب بسهولة من الله لذلك حصلت المرأة الخاطئة على الخلاص ولم يحصل عليه الفريسى المتكبر.

أما العبادة بالجسد فهى نوع من إحساس الإنسان بأنه يداين الله بعبادته. ولكن من يداين الله سريعاً ما يدين الله مثل الفريسى الذى قال عن المسيح " لو كان هذا نبياً..".

هذه العبادة بالجسد هى ما أسماه بولس البر الذى بالناموس أى العبادة الجسدية ولكن هناك البر الذى بالمسيح. وهنا المسيح هو الذى فعل كل شئ. أما البر الذى بالناموس ففيه أننى أنا الذى أفعل كل شئ.

ولكن هل معنى أن المسيح هو الذى فعل كل شىء أننى لا عمل لى ولا جهاد لى؟

حل هذه المعادلة كان فى قول المسيح: " إذا فعلتم كل البر فقولوا أننا عبيد بطالون"، ومن يضع فى نفسه أنه عبد بطال كيف يدين الله إن أتت عليه تجربة ويقول لماذا سمحت يارب بكذا أو كذا.... هو سيقول لأجل خطيتى.

المسيح تمم الخلاص ولكن حتى أستفيد بهذا الخلاص.

1. أتمم خلاصى بخوف ورعدة فى جهاد مستمر.
2. أقول دائماً إننى عبد باطل.

لذلك ينقسم المؤمنين إلى فئتين:

1. المجموعة الأولى تشعر بخيرات الله عليها وأن خيراته هى بلا حدود وتنسب الآلام لخطاياها. هذه الفئة هى من تعبد الله بالروح.

2. المجموعة الثانية تنسب الخير لذكائها وتنسب الآلام والشرور لله وهذه الفئة هى من تعبد الجسد.

الفئة الأولى تنسحق أمام الله، فيتعامل معها الروح وتعبد الله بالروح والفئة الثانية كبريائها أعماها فما عادت تعرف كيف تسمع صوت الله وما عادت تستطيع أن ترى يد الله. المنسحق يفتح الروح القدس عينيه على محبة الله الذى نقشنى على كفيه الذى يحملنى على يده ويدللنى على ركبتيه فيقبل منه كل الأمور فى محبة واثقاً فى محبته. (إش 12:66).

ولاحظ بولس الرسول مع كل خدماته يقول: " بعد ما كرزت لآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً". هو فى داخل نفسه يشعر أنه عبد بطال ويقول عن نفسه أنه أول الخطاة والكنيسة تعلمنا أن نصلى دائماً كخطاة لا نستحق شىء قائلين يارب ارحم. أما المتكبر الذى يثق فى نفسه وأعماله إن أتت عليه تجربة تجده يلوم الله، ويقول لماذا يارب.


العبادة بالروح:

ماذا يأخذ من يعبد بالروح؟

1. الروح يشفع فيه أى يجعله مقبولاً أمام الرب (رو26:8). فالمسيح يشفع فينا شفاعة كفارية أمام الآب أى يغطينا بدمه فنصير مقبولين أمام الآب. فبدون دم المسيح نفتضح وتظهر خطايانا فلا نكون مقبولين أمام الآب.
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

2. فماذا تعنى شفاعة الروح القدس؟

قد يطلب الإنسان طلباً لا يرضى عنه الله، مثلاً شفاءً جسدياً، كما طلب بولس، ويصر هذا الإنسان على طلبه فيكون معانداً لإرادة الله. وهنا يتدخل الروح القدس مع من يعبد بالروح ويقنعه أن هذا ضد إرادة الله، ويستجيب ويصرخ "لتكن مشيئتك" ويصير بهذا مقبولاً لدى الآب. وهذا ما حدث مع بولس إذ سمع أن شفاءه سيكون سبباً فى هلاكه إذ سيرتفع من فرط الإعلانات (2كو11).

3. الروح القدس يُصوَّر لنا من هو المسيح وكيف أحبنا حباً متناهياً. وقد لا نجد كلمات نعّبر بها عن حبنا للمسيح وشكرنا له فنصرخ بأنات للتعبير عن حالتنا هذه

4. (رو26:8). إذ لا نجد كلمات تعّبر عما فى القلب.

5. يذكرنا الروح القدس بكم صنع بنا الله وحفظنا وستر علينا وأعاننا ويُصوَّر لنا هذه المواقف وكم كنا معرضين لأخطار عظيمة لولا معونة الله. وهنا تخرج عبارة "أشكرك" من القلب وليس من الفم.

6. يُصوَّر لنا الروح القدس عظم خطيتنا وكم أهننا الله بها فنصرخ من القلب "إرحمنا" وليس من الفم.

7. الروح القدس يُصوَّر لنا أمجاد السماء (1كو9:2-12 + 1كو12:13). وكيف أن هذا سيكون مكاننا فنسبح الله من القلب على عظيم محبته ونشكره ونشتهى السماء.

8. الروح القدس يضع كلاماً على أفواه من يعبد بالروح (هو2:14، 3) ولكن هذا يستلزم أن نسكب بعض الوقت أثناء الصلاة وأن ننسحق أمام الله وأن نتغصب فنطيل صلواتنا نتكلم قليلاً ونسكت كثيراً لنسمع.

9. لذلك نصلى دائماً أن نمتلىء من الروح ونقول "روحك القدوس جدده فى أحشائنا" أى إملأنا من الروح وإجعله يعمل فينا ولا ينطفىء. فتكون لنا هذه العبادة الروحية.

والروح نفسه لا ينطفىء فإلهنا نار آكلة (عب29:12) ولكن الإنسان الجسدانى لا يعود يسمع صوته مثال من يطفىء صوت الراديو لا يعود يسمع صوته مع أن الموجات الصوتية موجودة فى كل مكان ومتاحة.


نفتخر فى المسيح: شعب الله يفتخرون فى المسيح يسوع وليس بأعمال الجسد مثل الختان الجسدى أو البنوة لإبراهيم. وكلمة نفتخر فى أصلها اليونانى تحمل معنى فكر الفرح والمجد.

فالعبادة بالروح تقود للفرح. لذلك فى العهد الجديد لم نسمع عن شخص قوى جسدياً ولا عن امرأة جميلة كما كنا نسمع كثيراً فى العهد القديم لأن القوة والجمال صارا في العهد الجديد فى شخص المسيح فقط. لقد صار المسيح هو فرحنا ومجدنا وابتهاجنا وفخرنا وقوتنا وجمالنا.

لا نتكل على الجسد: فى المفهوم المسيحى، الخلاص عمل يفوق إمكانيات البشر ويقوم به الله لأجل الإنسان. أماّ اليهود فهم يتصورون أن الخلاص هو عمل طبيعى يقوم به الإنسان تجاه الله لذلك فهم يتكلمون عن أعمال بشرية مثل الختان أو سائر الفروض الناموسية كوسائل للتبرير.

والمقصود تجنبوا أفكار المعلمين الكذبة، فنحن نعبد الله بأرواحنا الخاضعة لعمل الروح القدس، ونفتخر بالمسيح يسوع الذى يمنحنا البر والقداسة، ولسنا مثلهم نعتمد فى تبريرنا على عمل يعملونه فى الجسد كبر ذاتى لهم. ومن يعبد الله بالروح فى فرح سيفهم أن الله هو الذى يعمل كل شئ.

وهو لذلك لا يعتمد على نفسه فى شىء بل على الله. فمن يعتمد على ذاته يحاول أن يرضى ذاته فى عبادته فيتكبر. أما من يثق فى أن الله هو الذى يعمل كل شئ يشعر بضآلته فينسحق، وهذا هو المدخل الصحيح للتعامل مع الله، وهذا ما شعر به بولس الرسول نفسه فقال جاهدت الجهاد الحسن لأنه مخلوق ليعمل (أف 10:2). ولكن فى داخله يشعر إنه أول الخطاة ويقول " أنا أصغر جميع القديسين" (أف 8:3). حقاً الله عمل كل شئ للخلاص لكن على الإنسان أن يجاهد وإذا فعل كل البر يقول عن نفسه أنه عبد بطال ويقول عن نفسه أنه "أول الخطاة" مع بولس. لذلك المسيحى لا يفتخر بنفسه فهو يشعر أنه لا شئ بل يفتخر بالمسيح ويقول عن نفسه أنه عبد بطال هذه حقيقة أولاً. وثانياً فيها حماية من الكبرياء. وثالثاً أننا لا نعتمد على عملنا بل على قوة عمل المسيح.


آية 4: “ مع أن لي أن أتكل على الجسد أيضًا إن ظن واحد آخر أن يتكل على الجسد فأنا بالأولى”.

إن كان أحد من المتهودين يثق فى نفسه بما له من مميزات مترتبة على وضعه كيهودى، وعلى ما له من أعمال بشرية. فأنا أفوقه فى هذه المميزات.

إن ظن: ظن فى أصلها اليونانى تشير لمن يقارن نفسه بالآخرين، فيرى فى نفسه مميزات لا يراها فى الآخرين. وهكذا المتهودين يظنون أنفسهم بسبب يهوديتهم أنهم أفضل من الأمم.


آية 5: “ من جهة الختان مختون في اليوم الثامن من جنس إسرائيل من سبط بنيامين عبراني من العبرانيين من جهة الناموس فريسي”.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الختان:

علامة شعب الله فى العهد القديم. إذاً بولس من بيت يهودى وليس دخيلاً على اليهودية. فى اليوم الثامن: كان الدخلاء (الأمم الذين آمنوا باليهودية وأرادوا الانضمام لدين اليهود) يختتنون وهم كبار سناً، أى يوم دخولهم لليهودية. إذاً بولس كان يهودى المنبت وليس دخيلاً.

من جنس إسرائيل: لم يختلط بالأمم، أى من جنس نقى. وارث لبركة إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب. من سبط بنيامين: كانت ميزة سبط بنيامين أنه مع سبط يهوذا مولودين فى الأرض المقدسة، وهو ابن راحيل المحبوبة وليس ابن جارية.

ولاحظ أن يوسف أيضاً كان ابن راحيل المحبوبة ولكن سبطى افرايم ومنسى ضاعا مع المملكة الشمالية.وكان من سبط بنيامين، أول ملك على إسرائيل. وظلوا ملازمين ليهوذا بعد انقسام المملكة، وعادوا معهم بعد السبى. عبرانى: أى يتكلم العبرانية مع أنه وُلِدَ فى بلاد أجنبية، وهذه ميزة له، فاليهود فى الشتات كانوا يتكلمون اليونانية وأهملوا العبرانية. فريسى: أى مُفرز ومُخصص لله، يحفظ أبسط وأدق تفاصيل الناموس بكل حرص. وعند اليهود كان الفريسيين هم الأعظم فى الأحزاب، فكانوا مثل الحاصلين على الدكتوراه فى الناموس، وكانوا حوالى ستة آلاف شخص أيام المسيح. وقيل عنهم: "كل من يذهب للسماء لابد أن يكون فريسياً". ولكن المسيح كان يهاجمهم لكبريائهم.


آية 6: “ من جهة الغيرة مضطهد الكنيسة من جهة البر الذي في الناموس بلا لوم”.

هو عرف اليهودية فى أضيق مذاهبها وأكثرها تعصباً، كان غيوراً على يهوديته لا يطيق أن يرى أحد خارج حظيرتها. لذلك حرص على أن يلاشى الكنيسة الوليدة. وكان هذا تديناً مريضاً لأنه مرتبط بالقتل. كان كمن يدافع عن الله. والحق أن الله هو الذى يدافع عنا. بلا لوم: كان مدققاً فى إيفاء كل مطالب الناموس بلا إهمال يُلام عليه فى وصايا أو فرائض الآباء.

ومشكلة هذا الشعور أن الإنسان الذى يشعر أنه بلا لوم لن يبحث عن الكمال. ولاحظ أن بولس المسيحى قال الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا.

آيات 6،5: تشرح معنى البر الذى بالجسد، هنا نجد بولس يفتخر بمواصفات معينة جسدية، ويفتخر بنفسه.


آية 7: “ لكن ما كان لي ربحًا فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة “.

كل هذه الامتيازات السابقة التى كانت لى قبل المسيح، وتعتبر مكاسب كبيرة من وجهة نظر أى يهودى، رأيتها الآن كخسارة إذا قورنت بما أخذته من هبات فى المسيح. وهى خسارة لأنها لم تفدنى شيئاً فى علاقتى بالمسيح، بل كانت حاجزاً بينى وبينه. البر الذى بالناموس كان السبب فى أننى لم أعرف المسيح إذ كان أمامى واضطهدت تابعيه من المسيحيين، لذلك يكون برى هذا هو السبب فى هلاكى لأننى لم أعرف المسيح.

فبولس بعد أن عرف المسيح اكتشف أن بر الجسد صار عائقاً عن بر المسيح، فالبر الناموسى هو نوع من الربح للإنسان بحيث أنه كلما حصل عليه بسلوكه كان له فضل فيه على الآخرين. ولكن الإحساس بالبر الذاتى والإحساس بالفضل على الآخرين يبعدنا عن البر بالمسيح بل فيه كبرياء، والكبرياء يسبب الابتعاد والانفصال عن الله. عموماً كل من يحسب نفسه باراً لن يبحث عن المسيح ليبرره، وما دام الإنسان يحسب نفسه بلا لوم فلماذا السعى وراء الكمال. بل كان الناموس الذى كنت متمسكاً به سبب لعنة علىّ، فالناموس يلعن ويحكم بالموت على كل من يخطئ حتى فى خطية واحدة، ومن هو الذى لا يخطئ. وحتى الآن فهناك من يظن أن طريقاً ما فيه ربح ولكنه فيه خسارة، مثل من ينكر الإيمان. أما من يستشهد فإن العالم يظن أنه قد خسر حياته، وهو قد ربح الملكوت (مر 35:8). بولس كيهودى كان يظل يفكر فى نسبه وما يفتخر به من أعماله فيدخله الكبرياء أما بولس كمسيحى يقول أنه لا يفكر فى الماضى مهما وصل من درجات أو مهما عمل من خدمة بل يظل ينظر للسماء ولدرجات أعلى (آيه 13).


آية 8: “ بل أني أحسب كل شئ أيضًا خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح”.

بولس بعد أن رأى المسيح فى طريقه إلى دمشق، ثم عرفه بعد ذلك من خبرته فى حياته فى المسيح، وعرف أن المسيح هو يهوه الإله القوى الذى أحب خاصته إلى المنتهى. فلأجل المسيح الذى تذوق بولس محبته، خسر وضعه كفريسى مقرب للقيادات الدينية وقائد يهودى بارز، بل خسر أصدقاءه ومعارفه اليهود.

وامتد بولس بنظره فوجد أن ليس فقط مركزه كيهودى، بل كل ما فى العالم ما هو إلاّ نفاية بجانب معرفة يسوع المسيح، وأن كل شئ فى العالم إن كان سيحرمه من المسيح، أو بالمقارنة مع معرفة المسيح، ما هو إلاّ نفاية. معرفة المسيح: هناك فرق بين أن أعرف المسيح وأن أعرف عن المسيح. فأعرف المسيح تشير لمعرفة اختبارية اقتناها بولس من خلال حياة الشركة مع المسيح. ومعرفة المسيح هذه هى الحياة الأبدية (يو3:17). وهذه المعرفة تملأ القلب فرحاً وسلاماً ومحبة (راجع مت46:13).

فضل معرفة المسيح: حين تُقارن معرفة المسيح هذه بأى شىء آخر فهى من المؤكد ستكون أفضل بما لا يُقاس. بل إذا لم أعرف المسيح فسيكون كل ما عرفته أو وصلت إليه فى العالم ما هو إلاّ خسارة وعديم النفع. فمعرفة المسيح تعنى الفرح والسلام هنا إذ نعرف بين يدى من نحن، وتعنى المجد فى السماء. أليست إذاً كل الأشياء التى تلهينا عن معرفة المسيح ما هى إلاّ خسارة. والمسيح هو وحده الحق "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" أما العالم فهو باطل كل الأباطيل أى ضياع وبلا جدوى.

معرفة المسيح:

معرفة المسيح هى الأفضل (آية 8).
أوجد فيه (آية 9) أى ثابت فى المسيح.
لأعرفه (آية10).
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أوجد فيه: مثل غصن فى كرمة. هنا فى جسد المسيح، ودم المسيح يسرى فى كل الجسد وكل من هو ثابت فى المسيح سيكون له ثمار (يو15).

أعرفه: فلان عرف زوجته (تك1:4) أى عاشرها وصارا جسداً واحداً، إذا كلمة أعرفه تعنى صرنا واحداً مع المسيح.

فلان عرف زوجته وأنجبا فلان وفلان (تك1:4) إذاً هى معرفة مثمرة واتحادنا بالمسيح يعطى ثمر بر

لا أحد يعرف من هو الابن إلا الآب ومن هو الآب إلاّ الابن (لو22:10)


أنا والآب واحد (يو30:10)


أنا فى الآب والآب فىّ (يو10:14)



وهذه الآيات تشير لوحدة الآب والابن وأن المعرفة تعنى الوحدة. فكون أن الآب يعرف الابن والابن يعرف الآب بهذا يعنى الوحدة، هذا يظهر من الآيتين الأخيرتين.

وكلمة أعرف المسيح إذاً تعنى أننى أصبحت واحداً مع المسيح وسيكون لى ثمر هو ثمر البر الذى بالمسيح لأن حياة المسيح ستكون فىّ.

وقارن مع الآيات (يو20:1723) فالمسيح صيرنا واحداً فيه.
فلو قلنا أن فلان عرف زوجته فهذا يعنى أنهما صارا جسداً واحداً. فهذا يشير أيضاً إلى أن من يعرف الله يصير معه روحاً واحداً (1كو 6: 17).

ومن يصير روحاً واحداً مع الله يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مجاري المياه فمجاري المياه هي إشارة للروح القدس (يو 7: 37 – 39).

وهذا البر الذى بالمسيح يكون بالإيمان كمدخل لأننا ننتمى لجسد المسيح ونصير فى المسيح بالإيمان ثم المعمودية. والطريق لكى اتحد بالمسيح هو الموت عن العالم.

ونلاحظ أنه إذا عرفت المسيح أستطيع أن أترك العالم جزئياً وإذا حدث هذا أعرف المسيح أكثر وحينئذ أفرح به فأتخلى بالأكثر عن العالم وهكذا إلى أن يصبح العالم كله بالنسبة لى نفاية.

ولكن حتى نعرف المسيح فالثمن هو ترك العالم والموت عن العالم. والمعرفة هنا هى معرفة إختبارية وليست العقلانية النظرية، ومن لا يعرف المسيح معرفة إختبارية يسهل خداعه وبهذا قد ينكر المسيح. وكلما عرفت المسيح يزداد إتحادى به والثبات فيه.

يو21:17 المسيح يطلب أن نكون واحداً، نحيا فى وحدة
يو21:17 ليكونوا واحداً فينا. هنا يطلب المسيح لنكون واحداً مع الله.
يو23:17 أنا فيهم وأنت فىّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد.

هذه الوحدة خسرناها بالخطية والمسيح أتى ليعيد هذه الوحدة. لذلك كانت هذه الآيات آخر آيات قبل الصليب مباشرة والسيد يقول إثبتوا فىّ وأنا فيكم وذلك بتحاشى الخطية والالتصاق به فنعرفه عقلياً أولاً ثم بالموت عن العالم تزداد المعرفة الإختبارية ويزداد الفرح وذلك لأن المسيح شخص ممتع وإذا عرفناه سنحبه لأنه يُحّب وبسبب هذا الحب ومن تذوقه، ترك العالم وذهب للبرية ليتوحد مع الله فيستمتع بحبه دون عائق.


 :download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

والمعرفة تزداد هنا على الأرض وتزداد أيضاً فى السماء وكلما ازدادت المعرفة يزداد الفرح ويزداد الثبات أما من يرى الخطية لذيذة يريد أن يقتنصها فهو غصن جاف وورق خريفى أى تجربة تكون ريح تسقطه. (الريح الخفيفة هى التجارب البسيطة) أما من عرف المسيح فيكون كمن بنى بيته على الصخر. هذا لمن يعرف ويعمل (مت24:7-27) فما العمل الذى أعمله لأعرف المسيح وأبنى بيتى على الصخر.

1. عشرة المسيح فى المخدع.
2. الموت عن الخطية والعالم.
3. تنفيذ الوصايا.


أما من انغمس فى محبة العالم تاركاً عشرة المسيح فلن يعرفه لذلك قال يعقوب محبة العالم عداوة لله. (يع 4:4).

لذلك فى آية 18:2 نسمع عن مؤمنين صاروا أعداء صليب المسيح هؤلاء لم يحاربوا المسيح لكنه يقول (فى19:2) إنهم إلههم بطنهم لأن كل من يفكر فقط فى شهوات وملذات الدنيا فهذه عداوة لله لأنه بهذا لم يبحث عن متعة معرفة المسيح ولا صار المسيح إلهاً يشبعه.

أعداء الصليب: ما هو الصليب؟

هو الألم

فكيف يقبل الاستشهاد من يرفض صوم الأربعاء والجمعة.

من يقبل الصليب هو صديق الصليب ولكن من لا يريد حمله فهو عدو له. هل مستعد أن تموت أولاً عن لذات الطعام فى الصوم أو تحبس نفسك فى صلوات طويلة.



من لا يريد إضاعة وقت فى الصلاة لله كيف يقول أنا أقبل الصليب؟ من يغصب نفسه ويموت عن لذات العالم يتذوق حلاوة عشرة الله وحينئذ يدرك أن العالم نفاية بجانب معرفة المسيح. أماّ من يعرف الله فى الكنيسة بطريقة ظاهرية سيأخذ بقدر ما أعطى.

لأعرفه: معرفة / تلذذ / ثبات / وحدة/ ثمار بر.
وقوة قيامته: بالمعمودية وُلد ولادة جديدة.
بها صار ثابتاً فى المسيح، وصارت فيه بذرة حياة.



شركة آلامه: حينما أرى آلام الحبيب أشتهى الألم معه كأم ترى آلام أبنها فتقول " يا ريتنى كنت أنا" هذا بسبب الحب فمن أحب المسيح يشتهى أن يتألم معه. والمسيح تألم مرة على الصليب ولكنه مازال يتألم بسبب الخطاة والذين ينكرون اسمه.
متشبهاً بموته: عن الخطية وعن العالم


آية 9: “وأوجد فيه وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس بل الذي بإيمان المسيح البر الذي من الله بالإيمان”.

وأوجد فيه: أوجد فى المسيح أى متحداً به الآن وإلى الأبد، عضواً فى جسده وغصناً فى الكرمة. وهذا سر الفرح والسلام هنا، وهذا هو الطريق الوحيد لأمجاد السماء. وثباتى فى الكرمة أى المسيح هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لكى أتبرر، ويرى الناس بر المسيح فىَّ الذى يثمره الروح القدس كهبة مجانية نتيجة لإيمانى بالمسيح، فالإيمان بالمسيح هو المدخل لكل هذه البركات = بالإيمان... ليس لى برى الذى من الناموس: هذا البر هو ما أصنعه أنا أى تنفيذى لأوامر الناموس، أصنعه أنا من ذاتى.

وهذا ثبت أن أحداً لم يستطع أن يتبرر به (أع 10:15) + (غل 16:2). فلو كان الناموس يبرر ما كان هناك داعٍ للمسيح (غلا 21:2).

كل من قيل عنه باراً قبل المسيح كان:

1. بطريقة نسبية أى هو بار بالمقارنة لمن حوله.
2. كان بر الناموس طريقاً ليتقابل البار بالمسيح. أما البر الذى بالمسيح فيهيأنا لنتقابل مع الآب فى المجد، ويقبلنا الآب لأننا فى ابنه.
3. لنقارن بين البر الذى يصنعه الله : البر الذى من الله بالإيمان. والبر الذى أصنعه أنا بذاتى (بالالتزام بالناموس). فالفارق بينهما هو الفارق بين السماء والأرض. البر الذى بالمسيح يعطينى السماء ميراثاً. والبر الذى من ذاتى يعطينى أن أتفوق على من هم مثلى على الأرض، ويكون ميراثى أرضياً. وهذا هو حال العهد القديم.

والسؤال للمتهودين... ماذا تطلبون... أبراً يصنعه الله أم براً ذاتياً تصنعونه أنتم ؟!

آية 10: "لاعرفه و قوة قيامته و شركة الامه متشبها بموته".

لأعرفه: هو سبق وقال إنه حَسِبَ كل شىء خسارة لأجل هذه المعرفة، وبإيمانه بالمسيح أصبح يوجد فى المسيح (الآية السابقة). وصارت له حياة البر، البر الذى من الله. ولذلك حَسِبَ كل ما فى العالم، ما تحت يده وما لا يملكه، كل شىء حسبه نفاية. لذلك انفتحت عيناه وصار يعرف كل يوم عن المسيح أكثر.

لقد عرف بولس الرسول شيئاً عن المسيح فى طريقه لدمشق، وما عرفه جعله يترك مركزه اليهودى، وهنا بدأت اختباراته عن المسيح تزداد، وظل يعرف كل يوم شيئاً جديداً عن المسيح، وكلما عرف أكثر أحبه أكثر. ومع زيادة المعرفة احتقر أمجاد العالم بالأكثر. وأدرك أن كل ما كان يعتبره مكسباً ما كان سوى خسارة عطلته عن المسيح، وما هو إلاّ نفاية بجانب محبة المسيح ومجد المسيح.

لقد كانت خسارته لكل المميزات السابق ذكرها هى الطريق الوحيد لمعرفة الرب يسوع، ليس فقط لكى يخلص بل ليعرف الرب معرفة حقيقية، يعرف حبه وحنانه وقوة اقتداره، ومجده، وتواضعه، ووداعته وعذوبته، هى معرفة اختبارية لأن المعرفة العقلية فقط هى معرفة شيطانية. أما من يعرف الرب ويختبره سيحب الرب ويطيعه ويتشبث به ويخدمه.

ونلاحظ أن معرفة الله تزداد يوماً عن يوم هنا على الأرض وهناك فى السماء.

1. المعرفة على الأرض تزداد يوماً عن يوم.
2. انتقالنا إلى أمجاد السماء يجعل معرفتنا تزداد جداً.
3. معرفتنا فى السماء أيضاً ستزداد يوماً عن يوم، وبالتالى تزداد أفراحنا إذ نعرف عن الرب أكثر ونحبه بالأكثر وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية (يو 3:17).

وقوة قيامته: لقد اختبر الرسول قوة عمل المسيح فيه من خلال كل ما واجهه من مواقف الحياة، ولقد تلامس واختبر قوة المسيح التى أقامت المسيح من الأموات، ورأى أن هذه القوة نفسها عملت لحسابه، إذ أقامته من موت الخطية. واختبر قوة القيامة هذه التى انتشلت الأمم من وثنيتهم ليصيروا قديسين.



وشركة آلامه: حين تذوق الرسول محبة المسيح، واختبر قوته الموجهة نحوه ونحو كل العالم، صار يشتهى أن يتألم لأجل حبيبه المسيح، فمن تذوق حب المسيح، يسهل عليه قبول الألم. وبولس حَسِبَ نفسه كغنم سيقت للذبح. اختبر بولس أكثر من ذلك أن المسيح لم يتركه فى آلامه وحده، بل كان يعطيه تعزية بقدر الآلام التى يتعرض لها (2كو3:1-10).

بل اختبر بولس أن الالام التى سمح بها الله كانت لتنقيته وحفظه من الكبرياء (2كو7:12-10). هنا قال كلمته العجيبة، إنه "وهِبَ لنا أن نتألم لأجله" (فى29:1). وذلك حتى نتذوق التعزيات، وبالآلام نكمل (عب10:2). ونشترك مع المسيح الحبيب فى آلامه. وشركاء الألم شركاء المجد (رو17:8).

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

متشبهاً بموته: قمة الحب للمسيح أن نموت فعلاً لأجله، وهذا تم مع الشهداء، وهذا كان موقف الرسول الذى كان مستعداً للموت لأجل المسيح فى أى لحظة (رو36:8) + (2كو11:4). ولكن بالنسبة لنا فنحن لن نموت فعلاً لكى نتشبه بالمسيح ولكن نموت عن الخطية (رو11:6) + (كو5:3). ونموت عن العالم وكافة الأمور الأرضية. ونصلب أهوائنا وشهواتنا (غل24:5).



 

آية 11: “ لعلي ابلغ الى قيامة الاموات”.
لعلى:

1. هذه تشير لإتضاعه فهو يكمل خلاصه بخوف ورعدة غير واثق فى نفسه، فهو القائل "من يظن أنه قائم فلينظر أن لا يسقط" (1كو 12:10).

2. وتشير لصعوبة الطريق إلى هذه القيامة، وصعوبة الجهاد المطلوب، والحيطة والحذر المطلوبين، فهو القائل: "أقمع جسدى وأستعبده.. حتى لا أصير مرفوضاً" (1كو 27:9). "ويكمل خلاصه بخوف ورعده" (فى 12:2).

3. فيها شهوة للمجد البهى بعد القيامة الذى رأى لمحة منه فى طريقه إلى دمشق. والقيامة فى هذه الآية تتكلم عن القيامة العامة فى اليوم الأخير.


آية 12: “ليس إني قد نلت أو صرت كاملاً ولكني أسعى لعلي أدرك الذي لأجله أدركني أيضًا المسيح يسوع“.
لكنى أسعى: معنى الكلمة كمن يجرى فى سباق، وهو تعبير واضح عن حياة الجهاد. ومعنى الآية.. أنا لم أبلغ كمال المعرفة بالرب يسوع، فهذا لن يتحقق لا هنا ولا فى السماء، بل هى حياة تنمو فيها المعرفة هنا وهناك. ولكننى أمسكت بالطريق، وأنمو فى هذه المعرفة كل يوم بقدر ما أسعى كى أحقق الهدف الذى لأجله افتقدنى الرب يسوع فى طريقى إلى دمشق. وكلما أعمل على إماتة ذاتى حاسباً كل الأشياء نفاية، وأشترك فى آلام الرب أزداد معرفة وأمتلىء بحياة المسيح فىّ. أدركنى أيضاً: الله أدركنا لكى يحضرنا إلى السماء، لكى نحصل على كمال بركتنا. وأدركنى أى وصل إلىَّ، وتعامل مع قلبى، لأعرفه وأحبه وأثق فيه فأسلم له قلبى فيمتلكنى، وبهذا يضمن كمال خلاصى، وبأن لا يمتلكنى غيره فيستعبدنى فأهلك.



والله بفدائه وإرسال روحه القدس، الذى يبكت ويعزى ويعلَّم أدركنا. لكن الله له طرق مختلفة تختلف بحسب احتياج الشخص وباختلاف حالته، يجذب بها كل نفس إليه، فمع السامرية يذهب إليها ويحاورها ليعرفها ذاته، ومع الابن الضال يُرسِلْ له الرب مجاعة ليقارن بين حاله فى المجاعة والشبع فى بيت أبيه، ومع مُقعد بيت حسدا يذهب إليه ليشفيه، وهكذا… ومع بولس الرسول يظهر له فى طريقه إلى دمشق. كلٌ له طريقة خاصة يستعملها الله بحكمته التى لا تُدرك. أدركنى: هى تعبير عن المعاملة الخاصة للمسيح مع كل نفس.


آيات 14،13: “أيها الاخوة أنا لست أحسب نفسي إني قد أدركت ولكني أفعل شيئًا واحدًا إذ أنا أنسى ما هو وراء وامتد إلى ما هو قدام. أسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا في المسيح يسوع”.



أحسب: الكلمة فى أصلها اليونانى معناها النظرة الفاحصة للماضى، فى نقاش هادىء مع النفس للخروج بنتيجه. ولقد ظن كلاً من الفريسيين والغنوسيين أنهم وصلوا لدرجة الكمال، هؤلاء ببرهم الناموسى، وأولئك بمعرفتهم الفلسفية، وهذا ضد التواضع، فكلما شعروا أنهم وصلوا لدرجة معينة من البر انتفخوا. والكبرياء فيه انفصال عن الله لذلك يقول بولس فى حكمة "أنسى ما هو وراء”: لا يفكر أبداً إلى ما وصل إليه... فهو لم يصل بعد للسماء ولا للكمال. والكلمة اليونانية "أنسى" تشير لتمام النسيان. هو كمتسابق يركض نحو الجعالة، إن التفت إلى الوراء يضيع وقته وقد يخسر السباق. وروحياً من ينظر للوراء يهلك كإمرأة لوط "من يضع يده على المحراث لا يعود ينظر إلى الخلف". فمن يضع يده على المحراث وينظر للخلف يتعوج طريقه.



دعوة الله العليا: دعوة الله لنا هى عليا لأنها تأتى من السماء وهدفها أن نتجه للسماء. معنى كلام الرسول، أننى بنظرة هادئة لماضى حياتى أرى أننى لم أصل بعد للمستوى الذى لا أحتاج فيه إلى مزيد من الجهاد ومزيد من النمو ومزيد من المعرفة ومزيد من الحب، وأشعر أننى فى احتياج للكثير كى أتمم الهدف الذى قصده لى الرب. لذلك أنا أنسى كل ما حصلت عليه (أو وصلت إليه) فى الماضى سواء كان مكاسب أم سلبيات، حتى لا يعوقنى شىء عن الجهاد الإيجابى لمزيد من النمو فى معرفة الرب.
وتذكر الشر أيضاً يهلك. لذلك تصلى الكنيسة "طهرنا من كل دنس.. ومن تذكار الشر الملبس الموت".

فتذكار الشر القديم إماّ أنه:

1. يجعلنا نشتهيه مرة أخرى أو،
2. نسقط فى اليأس.

ولكن داود يقول : "خطيتى أمامى فى كل حين" ولكن هذه تعنى أن نذكر خطيتنا:
1. لنتضع ولا ننتفخ.

2. لنذكر رحمة الله الذى غفر لنا فنشكره بانسحاق.



ولنذكر دائماً أعمال الله معنا وقبوله لنا لنشكره على محبته.
مع أن بولس وصل لمعرفة عالية جداً جعلته يحسب كل الأشياء نفاية إلاّ أنه لو شعر أنه وصل لشىء وصار شيئاً سيمنعه هذا عن السعى للكمال بل سيدفعه للكبرياء والسقوط. بل يظل الإنسان يسعى أى كمن يركض فى سباق بلا توقف.....
الإيجابيات (كل ما وصل إليه من معرفة).

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلبيات (الخطايا السابقة).

الجعالة: هى الجائزة التى ينالها المتسابق أو المتصارع، وهذه فى المسابقات العالمية، وأما لنا فجائزتنا هى الملكوت، هى الإكليل الأبدى (1كو 25:9). هى المسيح نفسه، وهكذا قال الرسول "لكى أربح المسيح" (آية 8). وفى مسابقات العالم واحد فقط من بين المتسابقين يأخذ الجائزة. أماّ روحياً فكل من يجاهد سيكلل(1كو 24:9-27).



أمتد: كما يرمى المتسابق بنفسه فى الميدان ليحصل على المكافأة (الجعالة) هكذا يركز الرسول كل فكره وجهده لكى يرضى الله، يرمى بنفسه فى خدمته وجهاده معتمداً على نعمة الله.


آيات 16،15: “ فليفتكر هذا جميع الكاملين منا وإن افتكرتم شيئًا بخلافه فالله سيعلن لكم هذا أيضًا. وأما ما قد أدركناه فلنسلك بحسب ذلك القانون عينه ونفتكر ذلك عينه”.
الكاملين: الكمال نسبى، والمقصود الناضجين روحياً الذين لهم نفس الفكر الذى له، والذى ذكره فى آيات (14،13).

أى الذين يسعون للكمال العمر كله معتمدين على نعمة الله وليس برهم الذاتى. ومن تواضع الرسول وضع نفسه معهم فقال الكاملين منا. هؤلاء الكاملين يشعرون أنه مازال ينتظرهم الكثير. وحتى لو افتكر أحد أنه قد بلغ إلى أعلى مستوى فالله سيعلن له الحقيقة إن طلبها وأراد معرفتها، وهذا هو عمل الروح الذى يبكت ويعلم لكل من افتكر شيئاً.



بخلافه: لكل من ضل وانشغل بالعالم، أو ظن نفسه قد ارتفع فى مستواه فيكف عن الجهاد. عمل الروح أن يكشف لهؤلاء ضلال فكرهم. وبولس واثق أن هذا سيحدث لأهل فيليبى لأنه واثق فى محبتهم وإخلاصهم، فالله إذاً لن يتركهم جهلاء. وأما نحن ففى أعلى مستوى نصل إليه يجب أن يكون لنا هذا الفكر الذى أشرنا إليه. فلنسلك بحسب القانون عينه: لنواصل سيرنا فى نفس الطريق أى الجهاد الذى بدأنا به علاقتنا بالرب حتى ننتهى إلى الجعالة العليا التى أرادها لنا الرب. أما ما قد أدركناه: علينا ألاّ نقف مهما كان ما أدركناه من نمو روحى بل نواصل السير والجهاد فى طريق الكمال الذى لا نهاية له ولنذكر قول السيد المسيح : " كونوا كاملين كما ان أباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل".

آية 17: “ كونوا متمثلين بي معًا أيها الاخوة ولاحظوا الذين يسيرون هكذا كما نحن عندكم قدوة”.



1. بولس هنا يضع نفسه أمامهم كإنجيل مُعاش فلم يكن هناك أناجيل مكتوبة.

2. وبولس يطلب أن يتمثلوا به لأنه هو يتمثل بالمسيح (1تس 6:1) + (1كو 1:11). فكأنهم إذا تمثلوا ببولس فهم يتمثلون بالمسيح.

3. بل يطلب منهم بولس أن يتمثلوا بمن هم قدوة كتيموثاوس وأبفرودتس: الذين يسيرون هكذا. والمعنى أيضاً تمثلوا بمن يتمثل بالمسيح، وليكونوا لكم قدوة. لذلك تقرأ لنا الكنيسة فى كل قداس السنكسار لنتمثل بهؤلاء القديسين.


آيات 19،18: "إن كثيرين يسيرون ممن كنت أذكرهم لكم مرارًا والآن أذكرهم أيضًا باكيًا وهم أعداء صليب المسيح. الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين إلههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الأرضيات".



هنا يشير لمن ارتدوا عن الطريق الصحيح وتأثروا بالفلسفات العالمية الإباحية، وهؤلاء اعتبروا أن الجسد مصدر للشرور، لذلك فالخطية مهما كانت لن تزيده شراً فوق شره، وبالتالى لا ضرر من خطيتهم، إذاً فليطلقوا العنان لشهواتهم. وقالوا إن النعمة فيها متسع لجميع الخطايا (رو5:38).

هؤلاء لا يسعون لجعالة دعوة الله العليا، بل لإرضاء شهوات بطونهم (أكل وشرب وجنس). لذلك هم أعداء صليب المسيح: فهم يؤمنون بالصليب نظرياً لكنهم يرفضون حمله وترك شهواتهم، يرفضون صلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات (غل 24:5). فالصليب رمز للتحمل والتضحية بالذات.

هؤلاء لا يستطيعون تقبل الصليب لأن المسيح بصليبه أراد لنا التحرر من مطالب الجسد الأرضية، وأعطانا بصليبه أن نعيش وفق الروح الساكن فينا ويملك الله على كل القلب. هؤلاء صارت بطونهم آلهتهم: أى يعملون لإرضائها وتلبية مطالبها ورغباتها، ولا يرفضون لبطونهم طلب. فهم عندهم أن أقصى درجات السعادة هو إشباع الشهوات الجسدية.



مجدهم فى خزيهم: صار مجدهم وافتخارهم بأمور هذا العالم وارضاء شهواتهم، وهم افتخروا بكسرهم للقوانين الأدبية والخلقية والتشريعية وصار تفكيرهم منحطاً ومنصباً فى كل ما يربطهم بأرض الشقاء، ولم يعد لهم أى تطلع للسماء، فشرورهم منعت عنهم معرفة الملكوت الذى أراد الرب أن يؤسسه بالصليب. وكان افتخارهم هذا خزياً لهم. هذه الآيات رد على من يقول أن من آمن قد ضمن الخلاص، فهاهم أناس قد أمنوا ثم إرتدوا فهلكوا.

آيات 21:20: “ فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات التي منها أيضًا ننتظر مخلصًا هو الرب يسوع المسيح. الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يخضع لنفسه كل شئ”.
سيرتنا: المقصود فى النص اليونانى مواطنتنا، هى من نفس أصل كلمة "عيشوا" (فى27:1). فمواطنو فيليبى كانوا يُعاملون كالرومان، ولهم نفس مزايا الرومان من أهل روما، وهذا كان يدفعهم للافتخار، لذلك يستخدم الرسول هذه الكلمة ليثير فيهم الاهتمام بالأكثر بمواطنتهم السماوية.



نحن مواطنين سماويين لأن رأسنا المسيح سماوى وأبونا سماوى وأعطانا أن نحيا فى السماويات فهو "أقامنا معه وأجلسنا معهُ فى السماويات" (أف6:2). إذاً فلنسلك كمواطنين سماويين فنحن ننتظر: (فى أصلها اليونانى تعنى التوقع بشوق شديد) نحن ننتظر مجىء مخلصنا الرب يسوع مرة ثانية من السماء. إذاً فما يدفعنا لأن نسلك كسمائيين أن ربنا سيأتى قريباً من السماء حينئذ سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده. وكلمة تواضعنا لا تعنى التواضع، بل الوضيع Lowly Body وتُترجم أيضاً Vile Body بمعنى (تافة / فاسد / حقير / جدير بالازدراء..). وهو صار وضيعاً بسبب الخطية. ونلاحظ أن موسى حين رأى شيئاً بسيطاً من مجد الله وهو مختبىء فى الجبل لمع وجهه، فكم كان لمعان ومجد وجه آدم حين كان فى الجنة وكان يتكلم مع الله دائماً. هكذا خلقنا الله فى مجدوقد خسرنا هذا المجد بالخطية. والمسيح افتدانا ليردنا إلى صورة مجدة، لذلك قال: "المجد الذى أعطيتنى..

أعطيتهم" (يو 22:17). هذا ما قاله معلمنا يوحنا : " إذا أُظِهَر ذاك نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو" (1يو2:3). لقد صار جسدنا حقيراً تضربه الأمراض وخاضعاً للآلام والأهواء، وكل هذا سيتغير إلى جسد مُمجد على غرار جسد المسيح الذى قام به من الموت. وفق قوته الإلهية التى بها يعمل فينا، ليقودنا للخضوع الكامل له فنعيش فى مجده. وبعد أن كان جسدنا للهوان سيصير ممجد ونورانى (1كو 42:15-50). بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يُخضع لنفسه كل شئ: إن قوة السيد المسيح غير محدودة، وقد ظهرت تماماً فى قيامته وصعوده مُمجداً.

وبنفس هذه القوة هو قادر أن يغير أجساد المؤمنين إلى أجساد مُمجدة مثل جسده، هذه القوة صارت مُوجهة لنا نحن البشر، وبهذه القوة هو قادر أن يجعل كل المخلوقات تخضع للمسيح حتى الطبيعة نفسها. وهنا نقارن بين نهاية أجساد القديسين فى مجد ونهاية الشهوانيين الذين نهايتهم الهلاك (19:3).

مخلصاً = أى ينقلنا من هذه الصورة المزرية التى نحن عليها إلى صورة المجد. يفتكرون فى الأرضيات = لا يفكر فى السمائيات، كل همه فى التفكير فى الأرضيات ونحن من المؤكد سنفكر فى الأرضيات فنحن نعيش فى العالم ونأكل ونشرب ولكن علينا أن نفكر فى المكان الذى سنذهب إليه ونهتم به بالأولى فهو مكاننا الأبدى.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

المجد والصليب

الصليب والمجد هما وجهان لعملة واحدة فحين يقول الكتاب "لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد" (يو39:7) فهو يقصد بقوله مجد هنا أى صلب أو يمكن فهمها أنه لم يكن قد جلس عن يمين الآب.

والسبب أن هناك إتجاهين يسلك فيهما الإنسان. فهو:



1. إماّ ينظر للسماء رافضاً شهوات الأرض ومجدها وهذا هو الصليب، كما يقول بولس الرسول "حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلاّ بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به قد صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غل14:6). ولكن من ينظر للسماء فهو طالب مجد الله وسيمجده الله.

2. وإماّ ينظر لشهوات العالم كما فعل ديماس الذى قال عنه بولس الرسول " ديماس تركنى إذ أحب العالم الحاضر" (2تى10:4) والعالم هو باطل الأباطيل (عكس المجد).

المجد: أول مرة يذكر فيها كلمة المجد فى الكتاب المقدس كانت بحسب مفهوم البشر، فقد قال بنى لابان عن يعقوب حينما زادت ثروته من الغنم "مما لأبينا صنع كل هذا المجد" (تك1:31) ومازال حتى الأن هناك من يفهم أن المجد هو فى كنوز ومراكز هذه الدنيا. وظل الله يرتقى بالفكر البشرى ليفهموا أن المجد ليس فى الماديات بل فى وجود الله وسطنا، فالمجد هو شىء خاص بالله وليس بالإنسان. "أكون لها سور نار من حولها وأكون مجداً فى وسطها" (زك5:2).

فالمجد هو الحالة التى فيها الله. ونحن لن نفهم حقاً ما هى حقيقة هذا المجد، هل هو نور؟ هل هو عظمة؟ هذا "ما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان" (1كو9:2) ونحن الآن فى مجد مستتر وذلك لوجود المسيح فى وسطنا (مت20:28) وسيأتى وقت يستعلن هذا المجد فى الدهر الآتى (رو18:8).

الصليب: يعنى الألم وقبول الألم، ورفض هذا العالم وشهواته. وهذا ما فعله المسيح. فلقد:

1. رفض أى شىء من هذا العالم حينما عرض إبليس هذا عليه (مت8:410) وإنتهى برفض حياته وصلب على الصليب وأسلم الروح (ما بدأه المسيح برفض شهوات العالم انهاه برفضه الحياة كلها) وهذا هو نفس ما قاله بولس هنا أعرفه... وشركه ألامه متشبهاً بموته (فى10:3).

2. هو لمحبته قبل الصليب لأجلنا وكل من أحبه يقبل الصليب لأجله.

3. الألم لم يعد عقوبة للمجرم فالمسيح كان بريئاً بلا خطية، لذلك صار الألم شركة حب مع المسيح وحمل للصليب وراءه وتلمذة له ومن يحمل صليبه يصير تلميذاً للمسيح.

الصليب والمجد متطابقان

من يسعى وراء العالم الباطل وشهواته يصير باطلاً مثله، ومن يرفض العالم الباطل يصير فى مجد، فالصليب وهو رفض العالم والحياة الحاضرة هو الصورة الأخرى لإختياره المجد. لذلك فالمسيح حين أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب رفعه الله... (فى 8:2، 9). والإنسان مخير بين العالم وشهواته وملذاته وخطاياه وبين رفض العالم وإختيار معرفة المسيح.

1. فإن طلب معرفة المسيح، إكتشف لذته وتوحد به وأحبه وعاش فى فرح هو عربون الفرح الأبدى، وعاش فى مجد مستتر إنتظاراً لإعلان هذا المجد، وعاش فى تعزية يعطيها الله لمن إختار طريق الألم والصليب، حتى نحتمل ألام هذا العالم. ومهما طالت مدة هذا العالم بألامه، فالمسيح ينظر إلينا مشجعاً ويقول لقد إقتربت أيام الراحة والفرح والمجد... أما قدرتم أن تسهروا معى ساعة واحدة إن من عرف المسيح وأحبه سيحتقر العالم وما فيه وسيعتبره نفاية.

2. وإن طلب شهوات وملذات هذا العالم، فهو يذهب للعالم بشهواته رافضاً تعزيات الله فهو قد أحب العالم. ومحبة العالم هى عداوة لله (يع4:4). لأننى ألجأ للعالم كإله أخر يكون مصدراً لفرحى ولذتى وأسعى له كمن يرضيه رافضاً طريق المسيح للتعزية وهو طريق الصليب كطريق للتعزية والفرح الإلهى إستعداداً للفرح والمجد الأبدى لذلك يكون من إختار أن تكون بطنه هى إلهه فهو بهذا يكون قد ترك الله كإله له، فهو بهذا يعادى صليب المسيح أى طريق المسيح الذى بدأ بالصليب وإنتهى بالجلوس عن يمين الآب هو بهذا إختار له إلهاً أخر وبهذا يعادى الله وطريقه الذى هو الصليب والمجد الحقيقى، وإختار إلهاً باطلاً عوضاً عن الله وبهذا نفهم أيضاً الآية (فى29:1) "وهب لكم.. أن تتألموا لأجله" فالألم هو شركة مع المسيح فى صليبه وفى مجده (رو17:8) ومن عرف المسيح وأحبه وإتحد به يشتهى أن يتألم معه فالمحب يشتهى أن يتألم مع من أحبه، ولكن من جهه أخرى فمن إختار طريق الألم يكافئه الله بأن يمجده.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

فالألم والمجد وجهان لعمله واحدة. ومن رفض الألم فهو يرفض المجد الإلهى فى هذه الحياة كشىء مستتر، وفى الحياة الأخرى بالعيان. فيكون معنى وُهِبُ لكم أن تتألموا يعنى أنه وُهِبُ لكم أن تتحدوا بالمسيح المتألم المصلوب وتكتشفوا عذوبته وتعزياته ومحبته وتعرفوه وتشتهوا أن تشاركوه ألمه وأيضاً بهذا فلقد وُهِبُ لكم أن تتمجدوا معه.

فشركة الآلام والصليب إذاً هى شركة حب وتعزية على الأرض وشركة مجد فى السماء ومن يرفض هذا الطريق ويسير وراء شهواته فلقد سار وراء إله أخر يظن أنه يشبعه ويفرحه ولكنه إله باطل، وبهذا لن يكسب بل أنه سيعادى الله وصليبه بمسلكه هذا.

إن من عرف المسيح وأحبه يعتبر العالم نفاية والعكس من يجرى وراء العالم فهو لم يعرف المسيح ولا أحبه ولا إختبره لذلك يرفض صليبه ويرفض الألم معه. المجد صار للمسيح بالجسد ونحن جسده، لذلك سيصير لنا نفس المجد لذلك يصلى المسيح فى صلاته الشفاعية الأخيرة قائ
لاً:
"مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم" (يو5:17) ثم يقول: "وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذى أعطيتنى" (يو22:17) فمن يرفض طريق المسيح ويجرى وراء شهواته لينال لذة وقتيه فهو يترك طريق المجد ويترك كل تدبير الله له الذى اعده له ليحيا فى المجد أبدياً وهذا عداوة لله ولصليبه. والإنسان حر فى أن يسلك فى أى اتجاه وهذا ملخص الأيات (فى17:3-21) وفيها يطلب الرسول أن نسلك فى طريق السماء ليكون نصيبنا المجد وليس الهلاك. والمجد هو رفض الخطية والعالم وهذا ما عمله المسيح فتمجد وكل من يسلك هذا الطريق يتمجد. وكل من يسلك فى طريق العالم رافضاً الطريق الذى أعده له الله، ساعياً وراء لذاته، ساعياً وراء العالم فهو يبحث عن إله آخر وبهذا يعادى الله وصليبه. فرفض العالم وملذاته هو الصليب (غل14:6).:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاصحاح الرابع



آية 1: “إذًا يا إخوتي الأحباء والمشتاق إليهم يا سروري وإكليلي أثبتوا هكذا في الرب أيها الأحباء”.



إذًا... اثبتوا: قوله "إذًا" يعنى أن هذه الآية عائدة على ما قبلها، والمعنى أنه مادام يا إخوتى أنتم منتظرون مجىء الرب إذاً اثبتوا فى الرب: اثبتوا فيما أنتم فيه كمواطنين سماويين، وإلتزموا بكل ما توجبه عليكم هذه المواطنة السماوية، ولا ترتدوا لمحبة لذات وشهوات العالم. وقوله "اثبتوا فى الرب" يعنى، أن الرب الذى نحن متحدون به هو الذى سيقودنا فى معركة منتصرة لهذا المجد المُعد. يا سرورى: ذِكرهم يُدخل السرور لقلبه لطهارة سيرتهم وطاعتهم وكرمهم ومحبتهم. بل هم إكليلى: كان الفائز فى السباق يُلبسونه إكليل زهور.

وكان المتسابق يظل يجاهد العام كله فى تدريبات شاقة وهو يحلم بأن يلبس هذا الإكليل. وحينما يحصل عليه يفتخر به. والرسول يجاهد كل عمره لخلاصهم، ويفتخر يإيمانهم، وسيكلل بسببهم فى الأبدية.


آية 2 : “أطلب إلى افودية وأطلب إلى سنتيخي أن تفتكرا فكرًا واحدًا في الرب”.


يطلب الرسول من كلتيهما أن تتنازل عن ما بينهما من خلاف ويتوافقا فى فكر واحد، فلا يحرما نفسيهما من الشركة والفرح فى الرب. وهذا سبق ومَهَّدَ له (فى27:1-30 +1:2-8).

والخلاف بينهما يعطل عمل الكرازة وعمل الروح القدس. ويبدو أن هاتين المرأتين كان لهما مركزاً هاماً فى الكنيسة. وكان النساء أول من آَمن فى فيليبى وربما كانت إفودية وسنتيخى عند النهر حيث تُقام الصلاة (أع13:16).

ثم صارتا خادمات وكارزات أو خادمات للمحتاجين. وخصام هاتين الخادمتين يسبب شقاقاً وتحزباً فى الكنيسة فتتأثر الكنيسة ككل.

آية 3: “نعم أسالك أنت أيضًا يا شريكي المخلص ساعد هاتين اللتين جاهدتا معي في الإنجيل مع اكليمندس أيضًا وباقي العاملين معي الذين اسماؤهم في سفر الحياة”.



شريكى: الكلمة تشير لاشتراك ثورين فى محراث، وهذا الشريك المخلص إذاً كان قد احتمل مع بولس نير الخدمة وإحتمال الضيقات والمصاعب. وشاركه فى الخدمة أيضاً إكليمنضس وإفودية وسنتيخى، وحتى لا ينسى باقى الذين تعبوا معه قال "وباقى العاملين معى". وما هو نصيب من يعمل فى كرم الرب؟ أسماؤهم فى سفر الحياة. والضيقات التى احتملوها كانت بسبب الاضطهاد الذى حدث فى فيليبى وفى كل مكان

. جاهدتا معى فى الإنجيل: والرسول يشجعهما بقوله هذا، فيذكر لهما ماضيهما ومحبتهما لله لينسوا خلافاتهن.

ولكن من هو هذا الشريك الذى يشير إليه الرسول؟

قيلت آراء كثيرة :



1. هو شخص مشهور فى فيليبى له مركز قيادى وهم يعرفونه وكان معاوناً لبولس وقيل ربما سيلا أو لوقا أو أسقف فيليبى أو أبفرودتس.

2. قيل إن كلمة شريكى باليونانية هى "سيزيجيوس"، فقالوا أنه شخص اسمه سيزيجيوس، ووصفه الرسول بأنه مخلص.
3. قال القديس يوحنا فم الذهب إنه زوج إفودية أو سنتيخى.
والرسول يطلب من إكليمنضس ومن الشريك هذا مساعدته فى عمل الصلح بين المرأتين.

آية 4: “ افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضًا افرحوا”.
إفرحوا فى الرب: فلا فرح حقيقى إلاّ بالثبات فى المسيح، ومن هو ثابت فى المسيح يملأه الروح القدس فرحاً فالفرح ثمرة من ثمار الروح القدس

يدعو الرسول أهل فيليبى للفرح الدائم، كثمرة طبيعية لاتحادهم بالرب: إفرحوا فى الرب. ومن ثمار الروح القدس الفرح.

والفرح الذى يعطيه لنا الرب لا يتأثر بأى ظروف خارجية، ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منّا (يو22:16)، مهما كانت الآلام المحيطة بنا، كما سبح بولس فَرحاً فى سجنه فى فيليبى، أماّ أفراح العالم فسريعاً ما تزول. ويصل الإنسان لهذا الفرح سريعاً إذا بدأ يحزن على خطاياه، ويقدم توبة، فالخطية تسبب عدم الثبات فى الرب.

آية 5: “ ليكن حلمكم معروفًا عند جميع الناس الرب قريب”.

حلمكم: المعنى باليونانية (كونوا بلا غضب / لا تكونوا قساة / تحملوا بالصبر إساءات الغير / التساهل مع الآخرين فى الحقوق الشخصية كما فعل إبراهيم مع لوط). وهذه الصفات لا تتوافر إلاّ لمن استطاع أن يفرح بالرب، والفرح نابع من المحبة التى هى من ثمار الإمتلاء من الروح القدس.

والمحبة والفرح يعطيان اتساع قلب واحتمال وضبط للنفس وتسامح ووداعة ولطف.



الرب قريب: "ماران أثا" (1كو22:16). هى كلمة الصبر التى كان يرددها المسيحيون الأوائل لإعلان فرحهم بقرب مجىء المسيح. وهكذا علينا دائماً أن نتوقع قرب مجيئه بفرح واشتياق ولهفة. ولاحظ التسلسل الرائع فى كلمات الرسول ففى آية (1) قال اثبتوا فى الرب وفى آية (4) قال افرحوا فى الرب فلا فرح حقيقى بدون ثبات فى الرب. وهنا يتكلم عن التساهل فى الحقوق وهذا يكون سهلاً وممكناً لمن يعيش فى فرح وينتظر الرب باشتياق. فالذى ينشغل بمجىء الرب يتساهل فى حقوقه الشخصية.

آيات 7،6: “ لا تهتموا بشيء بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله. وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع “.
لا تهتموا بشىء: لا تقلقوا ولا ترتبكوا ولا تضطربوا أمام هموم الحياة. ولاحظ أنه لم يقل لا تفكروا فى ترتيب أموركم التى فى الغد، بل قال لا تحملوا هم هذه الأمور (مت25:6) + (1كو32:7). بل بالصلاة: فالصلاة تملأ القلب سلاماً، فإذ نسمع صوت الله فى قلوبنا نهدأ. والصلاة تعنى التسبيح... أماّ الدعاء: فهو توسل الشخص فى تقديم طلباته، وهذا يشمل طلب غفران الخطية. مع الشكر: فالشاكر يزيده الله نعمة فوق نعمة، فحينما نرجع لله بالشكر على عطية من عطاياه، يزيدنا الله من عطايا نعمته (شفاء العشرة البرص (لو 11:17-19) فالذى عاد شاكراً حصل على الخلاص، بعد أن كان قد حصل على الشفاء الجسدى). بهذا يرسم الرسول خطة نتبعها فى صلواتنا أثناء أى ضيقة. فيجب أن تشمل الصلاة هذه العناصر: (التسبيح والتمجيد الله + الطلب من أجل حل المشكلة + الشكر المستمر حتى وسط الضيقة). والشكر هو عنصر مرافق هام لكل صلاة، بل نحن نبدأ به أى صلاة فى كنيستنا.

سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل: كثيراً ما تصادفنا ضيقات أو مشاكل لا نجد لها حلاً بعقولنا، أو يصادفنا مكدر يهدد سلامنا ولا نجد له حلاً، ونصرخ لله فيعطينا سلاماً يتغلب على القلق والخوف وحيرة العقل التى نعانى منها، فسلام الله يفوق ويتفوق على حيرة عقولنا العاجزة، فيغمر السلام عقولنا وقلوبنا بطريقة تفوق أفهامنا. فمع أن الشىء المحير الذى طلبنا إزالته مازال باقياً، أو المشكلة أو المكدر مازال باقياً، نجد أنفسنا وقد ارتفعنا فوقه ولم يعد يقدر أن يكدرنا أو يفقدنا سلامنا.

وهذا ما عَبَّر عنه الرسول بصورة أخرى حين قال "مكتئبين فى كل شىء لكن غير متضايقين، متحيرين لكن غير يائسين" (2كو8:4). والفرح فى الرب (آية4) وسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل (آية7) هما عطايا من الله لنحيا فى نصرة وسط أحزان وضيقات هذا العالم. فالنصرة فى المسيحية هى ان نحيا فى فرح وسلام بالرغم من المشاكل الخارجية وليست هى فى نزع الضيقة الخارجية وهذا ما كان يعنيه السيد المسيح بقوله "ولاينزع أحد فرحكم منكم" (يو22:16).

يحفظ: كلمة لها طابع عسكرى فى اليونانية وتعنى يُحْكِمْ حراسة شىء ما. إذاً صلوا ولا تقلقوا وسلام الله الذى لا يُعبّر عنه ولا يمكن للعقل البشرى أن يدركه أو يمنحه، سلام الله هذا سوف يُحكم حراسة قلوبكم وأفكاركم فى المسيح. أى سوف يمنع القلق أن يتسرب لها وسيمنع أى محاولات من إبليس لزرع الهم واليأس.

آيات 9،8: “ أخيرًا أيها الاخوة كل ما هو حق كل ما هو جليل كل ما هو عادل كل ما هو طاهر كل ما هو مسر كل ما صيته حسن إن كانت فضيلة وإن كان مدح ففي هذه افتكروا. وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه ورايتموه فيَّ فهذا افعلوا وإله السلام يكون معكم”.


علينا أن لا نكف فقط عن السيئات بل نمتلىء بالإيجابيات وعمل الخير، فإن كنا قد حسبنا العالم نفاية وتركنا السيئات، فعلينا أن ننشغل بشىء ما وليكن ما ننشغل به حسن، نحن ذاهبون للسماء فلننشغل بما للسماء.:download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أخيرًا: تعنى خلاصة الأمر كله. كل ما هو حق: عليكم أن تنشغل أفكاركم بما هو حق فى نظر الله. والحق عكس الباطل. الباطل هو العالم بكل ما فيه من ملذات ودرجات عظيمة، وأموال، ومراكز... هذا قيل عنه باطل الأباطيل. أما الحق فهو المسيح، الذى قال عن نفسه "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة". الحق هو الله، وهو السماء والأبدية. هذا ما قال عنه الرسول "إن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فأطلبوا ما فوق" (كو1:3). أما من يهتم بالعالم فهو يهتم بالباطل. وقيل عن إبليس "رئيس هذا العالم" وهو "الكذاب وأبو الكذاب". وقوله كل ما هو: يشير لأن لا ينقسم قلبنا بين الحق والباطل "لاتعرجوا بين الفرقتين".

كل ما هو جليل: أى موقر ومستحق الاعتبار. عادل: إستقامة التصرف فيما يليق بالآخرين. طاهر: تشمل الأفكار الطاهرة والسلوك الطاهر. كل ما هو مسر:

المقصود كل ما يسر الله، ويبعث السرور فى قلوب الناس. صيته حسن: أن يشتهر عنكم الأمانة مثلاً، تكون سمعتكم حسنة. إن كانت فضيلة: ضرورة التفكير فى كل ما هو فضيلة والاهتمام بأن تكون فينا كل الفضائل، وأن نرفض كل ما هو رذيلة. مدح: أى ليمدح الناس أعمالكم وهذه مثل "ليرى الناس أعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات". وقد تعنى ليمدح كل واحد الآخر ليشجعه.

عموماً نحن لا نتسول المدح من الناس، بل نسعى لأن تكون تصرفاتنا تمجد الله (1كو 5:4).

ما تعلمتموه...: راجع (فى 17:3)

. ونرى هنا أهمية التقليد والتعليم الشفهى الذى نقل لنا طرق ممارسة الأسرار.

إله السلام: يملأ القلب بالسلام ويسحق الشيطان (رو 20:16).

آية 10: “ثم إني فرحت بالرب جدًا لأنكم الآن قد أزهر أيضًا مرة اعتناؤكم بي الذي كنتم تعتنونه ولكن لم تكن لكم فرصة“.

فرحت بالرب: هو يفرح بالرب كما علمهم (فى4:4). وليس بالعطايا التى أرسلوها. هو يفرح بالرب الذى وضع المحبة فى قلوبهم فأرسلوا عطاياهم. أزهر:

هى كلمة تشير للشجرة اليابسة التى أفرخت. أى أفرخت شجرة محبتكم لى، فإعتنيتم بى ووفرتم احتياجاتى. فهم لم يرسلوا له أى شىء فى سجنه حتى أرسلوا مع أبفرودتس.

آيات 11-13: “ليس إني أقول من جهة احتياج فإني قد تعلمت أن أكون مكتفيًا بما أنا فيه. أعرف أن أتضع وأعرف أيضًا أن أستفضل في كل شئ وفي جميع الأشياء قد تدربت أن اشبع وأن أجوع وأن أستفضل وأن أنقص. أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني“.



ليس.. من جهة احتياج: هو كان محتاج فعلاً لعطاياهم، ليأكل وليدفع أجرة المنزل الذى أستأجره فى روما (أع 30:28). ولكنه يرفض أن تكون خدمته سبباً فى مكاسب مادية له. قد تعلمت: لقد حصل على طبيعة جديدة بعد أن صار مسيحياً. ويُضاف لذلك أن كثرة أسفاره، وكثرة آلامه كانوا له كمدرسة خاصة.

مكتفيًا: قانعًا بما عندى، بأقل قدر من المأكل والملبس. أعرف أن أتضع: أى أعيش فى أقل مستوى للمعيشة. أن أستفضل: أى أستبقى فوق كفايتى من كل ما كان لى مهما كان قليلاً.

وما يفضل يعطيه للمحتاج. فكلمة أستفضل: أفيض على الآخرين، وربما كانت هناك فترات وفرة وغنى مادى فى حياته، ولكنه فى غناه لم يستكبر، وفى فقرة لم يتذمر، فالله رفعه فوق هذا وذاك. فى كل شئ: فى كل الظروف التى واجهتنى.

تدربت أن أشبع وأجوع: الحياة الروحية عمومًا تحتاج إلى تدريب وجهاد. وهو إذا جاع يقبل الجوع من يدى الرب ويحاول أن يستفيد به، وإذا شبع يشكر.

ولكن هناك من فى ضيقه يتذمر، وفى أفراحه ينسى الله. ولكن بولس تعلّم أن يحيا فى المسيح على أى حال، ولذلك كان المسيح يقويه فى كل شىء على كل حال. ومعنى كلام بولس لأهل فيليبى أن فرحه لم يكن لأنه فى احتياج للمعونة بل بمحبتهم التى ظهرت فى عطاياهم.

لقد تعلّم أن يعيش بالقليل وهو فى حالة رضى بالرب، ومهما كان له من ضعف بشرى ففى المسيح كان يجد كفايته ولا يحتاج مع المسيح لأى شىء آخر: أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى: ولم يزل المسيح مصدر قوة لنا فى كل شىء (فى حياتنا الروحية والمادية) كما كان لبولس.

وهذه الآية رد على قول المسيح بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً (يو5:15، وراجع 2كو12: 9، 10). ولكن علينا أن نعرف أن ما سيتحقق ونستطيع عمله هو ما يوافق إرادة الله ولمجده.

آيات 14-16: “ غير أنكم فعلتم حسنًا إذ اشتركتم في ضيقتي. وأنتم أيضًا تعلمون أيها الفيلبيون أنه في بداءة الإنجيل لما خرجت من مكدونية لم تشاركني كنيسة واحدة في حساب العطاء والأخذ إلا أنتم وحدكم. فإنكم في تسالونيكي أيضا أرسلتم إلي مرة ومرتين لحاجتي”.

إذ قال إنه غير محتاج لشىء وإنه مستكفى، وحتى لا يفهم أهل فيليبى أن الرسول يحط من قدر ما قدموه له، يقول إن كل ما عملتموه لى فهو حسن. إذ أنكم شاركتمونى فى ضيقتى فى سجنى، ليس بعطاياكم فقط بل بمحبتكم ومشاعركم.

لقد شعرت فى محبتكم أن ضيقتى هى ضيقة لكم. وهذا ليس بالجديد عليكم فأنتم منذ بدأتُ الكرازة بينكم بالإنجيل وحتى خروجى من مكدونية (كانت آخر مدينة زارها هناك هى بيرية منذ 10 سنوات)، لم تشاركنى كنيسة واحدة كما شاركتمونى، وبالأخص فى مشاعركم بأنكم مدينون لى بالكثير، مقابل ما أخذتموه منى فى رعايتكم وكرازتكم وتنمية إيمانكم، وأرسلتم لمساعدتى وأنا فى تسالونيكى وهى مدينة ذات ثراء كبير. إلاّ أنتم وحدكم: لم يقبل الرسول سوى منهم لثقته فى محبتهم له.

العطاء والأخذ: بولس أعطاهم روحيات وأخذ منهم ماديات. وهم أخذوا روحيات وأعطوه ماديات.

آية 17: “ليس إني أطلب العطية بل أطلب الثمر المتكاثر لحسابكم”.

لا يُفهم من حديثى هذا أننى أجتهد فى طلب عطايا أكثر منكم، بل أطلب لكم الثمر المتكاثر فى البر، أى الثمر الروحى المتكاثر فى أعمال المحبة ويزداد رصيدكم من أعمال البر والإحسان، والله لا ينسى تعب المحبة.

آيات 18-20: “ولكني قد استوفيت كل شئ واستفضلت قد امتلات إذ قبلت من أبفرودتس الأشياء التي من عندكم نسيم رائحة طيبة ذبيحة مقبولة مرضية عند الله. فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع. ولله وأبينا المجد إلى دهر الداهرين آمين”.

استفضلت: تقدماتكم جعلتنى أستوفى كل حاجاتى بل زادت عن حاجتى. ذبيحة مقبولة نسيم رائحة طيبة: هذه كلمات تستخدم مع ذبائح العهد القديم (تك 21:8) + (لا9:1). فهو اعتبر العطايا ذبيحة حب (عب16:13). والرائحة الطيبة هى رائحة المحبة التى قدموا بها عطاياهم. فيملأ إلهى: قوله إلهى يشير لإحساسه بأن الله إله خاص له " أنا لحبيبى وحبيبى لى" (نش 16:2،3:6). وهذا الإحساس يقوى العلاقة بينى وبين الله. بولس اختبر العلاقة الخاصة بين الله وبينه وعرف محبة الله وحنانه.

بحسب غناه: إذاً فعطايا الله لنا بغير حدود لأن غناه بغير حدود.
ولله وأبينا: هو الله وهو أبينا. وما أجمل أن نعرف أن الله هو أبونا.

آيات 21-23: “ سلموا على كل قديس في المسيح يسوع يسلم عليكم الاخوة الذين معي. يسلم عليكم جميع القديسين ولا سيما الذين من بيت قيصر. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم آمين. كُتبت إلى أهل فيلبي من رومية على يد ابفرودتس”.

لاسيما الذين من بيت قيصر: كان الرسول قد قاد بعض الجنود وموظفى القصر للإيمان، وربما بعض من عائلة قيصر. فكان الجنود الذين يحرسونه يسمعونه وينقلون الأخبار للآخرين فيأتون إليه. ويسمعوه فيؤمنوا.


 :download:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ملخص عام للرسالة

الإختصار: في= php



** محور السفر:-



+ الأتضاع، التضحية بالذات، الوحدة، الحياة المسيحية، الفرح

+ ربنا يسوع المسيح فرحنا


+ وحدانية الروح وحياة الفرح



** مدينة فيلبي:-

+ مدينه في مقدونية اسمها القديم كرينيوس، ضمها فيلبي المقدوني الثاني إلي مملكته عام 356 ق.م ووسعها وحصنها ودعاها علي أسمه.

+ سقطت مدينة فيلبي تحت يد الرومان عام 168 ق. م وأصبحت فيما بعد مدينة كولونية (أع 16: 12) أى لها امتيازات رومانية وصارت من أشهر مدن مقدونية.

+ زارها الرسول بولس نحو عام 52 م، حيث أسس أول كنيسة في أوربا وآمن علي يديه كثيرون منهم ليديه والفتاة التي بها روح عرافة ( أع 16)

+ فيها سجن الرسولان بولس وسيلا حيث أخرجهما الرب فكرزا للسجان وأهل بيته واضطرا إلي ترك المدينة.

+ زارها الرسول مرة أخري (أع 20: 3- 6).

+ تمتاز كنيسة فيلبى بالكرم رغم فقرها، فقد أرسلت مساعدات مالية لبولس، على يد أبفرودتس وهو فى رومية، فأرسل اليهم بولس هذه الرسالة بيد أبفرودتيس أيضا ليشكرهم فيها على معروفهم، وليحذرهم من بعض المعلمين الكذبة وهى رسالة فرح، وحب، وشكر، ومدح، فلا تجد فيها انتقادا أو توبيخا.

+ يحتوى الإصحاح الثاني بحثا هاما فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح، واتضاعه وارتفاعه.




*** تاريخ كتابتها:-

يرجح نحو سنة 63 ميلادية قرب نهاية أسره الأول حيث كان يتوقع سرعة الإفراج عنه (1:25،2: 23، 24)، وقد تأسست كنيسة فيلبى أثناء رحلة بولس الرسول التبشيرية الثانية عندما ذهب الى فيلبى ومعه سيلا ولوقا وتيموثاوس (أع11:16، 12).




***غرض الرسالة:-

كان الفيليبيون قد أرسلوا إليه هبه (4: 10) علي يدي أبفروتس (4: 18) فأرسل إليهم يشكرهم، علي ثمر حبهم المتزايد وليس من أجل الهبة في حد ذاتها وإذ مرض ابفروتس وقارب الموت سمعوا فحزنوا، فحزن أبفروتس ليس علي مرضه و إنما لأجل حزنهم عليه.. إنها رسالة مملوْءة بمشاعر الحب الفياضة التي فيها يعلق كل عضو حبه للآخرين علي حساب نفسه.

+ يبدوا أن البعض كرز بالسيد المسيح أثناء سجن الرسول بقصد سيئ ليتعرض الرسول لضيقات أكثر... لذلك جاءت نغمة هذه الرسالة "وحدانية الروح والفرح".

+ كان للنساء عمل في الكنيسة ويبدو أن اختلافا في الفكر قد دب بينهن (4: 2) لذلك أكثر الرسول من كلمة "جميعكم" ليؤكد التزام الكل بوحدانية الروح.




***مفتاح الرسالة:-

"لكنني وإن كنت انسكب أيضا علي ذبيحة إيمانكم وخدمته أسر وافرح معكم أجمعين"(2: 17)

"افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضا افرحوا" (4 :4)




***محتويات الرسالة:-

1 - مقدمة ص 1: 1 - 11


+الشركة الرسولية 1 - 2

+ الشكر لله والصلاة عنهم 3 - 11

في هذه المقدمة نلاحظ:

+ يوجه الحديث إلي " جميع القديسين" فيؤكد الوحدة .
+ يقدم الشعب ككل عن الأساقفةوالشمامسة فإن الكهنوت هو خادم الشعب لا يطلب لنفسه الكرامة بهذا يحفظ الكنيسة روحانيتها ووحدتها لأن الكبرياء علة الانقسام.




2 - الوحدانية والعمل ص 1: 12 - 30:


لا تتحقق وحدانية الروح بشعارات نظرية مجردة ولا بتنظيمات وتنسيق وإنما تنبع عن قلوب مؤمنه صادقة عن إناس لهم الإيمان بالعمل الروحي والثقة في الله الذي يحول آلامنا للخير والفرح بتحقيق الهدف الإنجيلي دون مصلحة خاصة مادية أو معنوية.

+ إدراكنا لمفهوم الألم يولد ثمرا مفرحا 12- 17.
+ الفرح بتحقيق الهدف الإنجيلي 18 - 26.
+ الجهاد معا وسط الآلام 27 -30.




-3 الوحدانية والإتضاع ص2:


+ ليس شيء يفرح قلب الرسول بولس مثل الوحدة النابعة عن روح الحب الحقيقي في إتضاع وقد قدم الرسول السيد المسيح نفسه مثلا أعظم كما تحدث عن نفسه وتيموثاوس وابفرووتس كيف يعملون بروح الحب والاتضاع.



+ روح الشركة 1 - 4.
+ المسيح مثالنا في الاتضاع 5 - 11.
+ الله واهب الاتضاع 12 - 18.
+ أمثلة لخدام روحيين محبين 19 - 30.




4 - الوحدانيه والبدع ص 3


+ لا تعني الوحدة التهاون في الإيمان الكنسي وضم المبتدعين تحت ستارها.

فالوحدة الحقة هي وحدة إيمان حقيقي مترجم في الحياة العملية:

+ رفض بدعة التهود 1- 2.
+ روحانية قوة لا عجز 3 - 11.
+ روحانية نمو بلا توقف 12 - 16.
+ الرسول كمثال الحياة السماوية 17 - 21.




5 - وصايا عملية ص 4.

ترجم الرسول الحديث عن الوحدة عمليا في الآتي:

+ الثبوت في الرب 1.
+ وحدة الفكر 2- 3.
+ الفرح والعبادة الدائمة 4- 7.
+ السلوك الحي 8- 9.
6 - ختام الرسالة:
+ شكر علي محبتهم 10- 12.
+ إهداء السلام 13- 22.
+ البركة الرسولية 23.



تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع 


منقـــولـــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع يا النهيسى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى على التفسير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (13 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع دائما يا نهيسى مجهود عظيم ودراسة عميقة ومستفيضة شكرا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود رائع يا النهيسى
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى على التفسير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


الرب يبارك


مروركم الجميل جدا

شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> رائع دائما يا نهيسى مجهود عظيم ودراسة عميقة ومستفيضة شكرا الرب يبارك حياتك


شكرا

للمرور الغااالى جدا

الرب معاكم


----------

